# June/july



## kara76

lets the madness begin

it seems that i will now be a july girl, still a june girl at heart

medicated fet will start on sunday yep 5 days aways

i hate down reg and get with a passion lol, the hrt is gross and makes me feel sick.

andi mate im still there will you 100%


----------



## ANDI68

Why are you in July/August and not June/July?


----------



## kara76

brain

better change the title lol


----------



## ANDI68

And you haven't started DR yet!!!


----------



## kara76

there sorted, im already getting ahead of myself


----------



## kara76

its all down hill now girls


----------



## popsi

I think this is going to be my new home for a bit now  , looks quite pleasant in here LOL !


----------



## kara76

pleasant might change when i start down reg lol


----------



## CookieSal

*Strolls in and bags comfy chair*  Another month of jabs and bum bullets - goody!


----------



## miriam7

bagsy the bean bag!


----------



## popsi

hey !! I hope that its not standing room only left   , well hope you all  had a good day today, weather was a bit better, ! I had today  off work too which was nice.

Had a call about 5pm from Louise at the hospital changing my tx schedule appointment to tomorrow at 2.30pm instead of Thursday, less time to think of it now i guess LOL !! busy working on the questions i have now


----------



## CookieSal

Well I reckon the sooner the better chick, once you've got the info you will feel more control which has to be a good thing.  Will you be able to get time off work?


----------



## kara76

that is great news

good luck

some reason i can't get a ticker to work and haven't got time now to mess around


----------



## CookieSal

It's missing the [/img] bit isn't it? Check it out later when you have time.


----------



## popsi

yes sorted the time off so thats no problem, will take half day leave, how are you sal ? x


----------



## miriam7

well thats good news popsi ..this time tomorrow you can tell us your dates and i can compare with mine!


----------



## popsi

miriam.. what are yours honey ?


----------



## CookieSal

Ands - I'm fine thanks chick.  Bored and impatient is the honest answer but that's just me! LOL

Miriam - have you got yout dates already?  When do you start?


----------



## miriam7

dnt know! lol .. june is the trial cycle before july..so i had af on 3rd may so i would say bout 5th june for next af 10 day scan 14th june? 21day bloods 25th june? so af  maybee 6th july ??  and i think i have a 12 day scan like kara but am not sure when they put them back in if alls ok?? kara??


----------



## CookieSal

Natural FET?


----------



## miriam7

yep as i only have the 1 emby left


----------



## CookieSal

Oh bless, time to give it a good home then


----------



## popsi

well i hoping to DR on 12th June, and hoping for EC on either 14th or 21st July <as thats what i have arranged in work> getting scared now


----------



## miriam7

well if its the later date popsi we could well be together!


----------



## kara76

miriam they will go back 3 days post ovulation, so when they trigger you its 36 hours til ovulation then add 3

how is everyone today

popsi good luck with appointment


----------



## Ravan

I'll be here too.


----------



## miriam7

it looks like its going to get busy in here..


----------



## ANDI68

Hope your 1st day of jabbing goes well tomorrow Kara


----------



## popsi

Kara.. I did not know you were jabbing so soon .. good luck mate


----------



## miriam7

good luck kara for your injections.. not that you need it your a pro!


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

today is day one of down reg yawn yawn here i go again


----------



## popsi

good luck with it hun, you deserve a bit of luck with this hard long road !!


----------



## CookieSal

Morning all

What time will you do the deed Kara?

Sx


----------



## kara76

i was thinking 8pm but we are going out so 630ish probably that way i can alter the time over the next few days so i don't need to do it in work, don't want um to know lol

must sort my sig but i feel quite sick lol


----------



## CookieSal

Sounds like a plan. 

Know what you mean - I am tempted not to put anythng on my sig this cycle - I can't bear the idea of having to scrub out all my rosy optimism when it doesn't work again


----------



## kara76

my sig is starting to look like an essay lol


----------



## CookieSal

Hopefully soon to be concluded....the long, long signature with that BFP at the end will give such hope to FFs out there.


----------



## kara76

that would be nice i think lol

think i need to go and have a bath and try and make myself look like a human


----------



## CookieSal

Stay at the shallow end in your fragile state


----------



## kara76

thats a good idea


----------



## CookieSal

I think I'm going to have to give the Moonwalk a miss    If my baseline goes OK and I start jabbing then I think I would be silly to jeopardise my chances.  I know it's only a walk but it takes so much out of you and it's over night and I remember how bad I felt after it last year.  Do you think that's the right decision?


----------



## kara76

if you feel its the right thing then yes it is.


----------



## CookieSal

I really wanted to do it but if there is a chance I might be pg at the end of this cycle then I can't risk it


----------



## kara76

hun if you really wana do it go do it

how many days into jabs will you be?


----------



## CookieSal

It would be around 6-7 days into my cycle and bearing in mind I had insem on day 12 last time it's not great timing.  Had a chat with my reflexologist and she reckons it's a no no.


----------



## kara76

i have to disagree on this one, it will not harm your chances of getting pregnant at all, i probably wouldn't advise it after insem (not any reason why not) but in the stimming stage you can carry on as normal

i always say that if your not comtable doing thing then don't, there is nothing worst than looking back and blaming yourself, i have done this after going camping after ivf when in reality nothing changes whether it will work or not

no regret mate


----------



## CookieSal

Good advice I think!


----------



## kara76

just go with your heart mate

you getting a little nervous?

i don't feel anything this time and its sad really as im so use to it all, really looking forward to going drifting


----------



## CookieSal

Ummm...I just want to get on with it really.  I guess I am anxious about the baseline scan as I really want to go this cycle and I'll be gutted if anything shows up.  Feel far more in control now though, know what to expect and how it all works.  Still dreading the insemination, just hope they can find a way to make it less horrible for me.


----------



## kara76

sedation rocks


----------



## CookieSal

Yes, I'll take a double dose and see if that helps.... I don't care how sleepy I am afterwards, I just want to be able to walk etc for the week following insem.


----------



## kara76

spooks your crazier than me lol


----------



## CookieSal

Spooks - LMAO hun, perhaps the room walk is the way forward.    I'm gonna have a look on Peer Support and hopefully find some encouraging posts.  Surely if they knock me out enough my body won't fight it as much and I won't get the horrible muscle strains.


----------



## kara76

pmsl that is so true spooks dh laughed to

we are off drifting next week and i can't wait


----------



## kara76

thought i might aswel update this

down reg is pants as i always knew it was, feeling very pmt ish and hot


----------



## popsi

kara - i hate dr !!! it makes me feel pants !!! but its for a good reason i guess


----------



## kara76

yeah and at least i know its only the drugs lol


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok kara    whens your et date?


----------



## kara76

et should be week commencing 30th june IF we get to blast


----------



## Ravan

same day as my e/c!...I think we should have a party in the clinic to celebrate!


----------



## miriam7

lol.. kara will be there helping with the ec having a nose !


----------



## Ravan

so true!...Kara can do my collection...I trust her more than the docs


----------



## kara76

hehe wouldn't take me great, i would love to watch a ec lol

i bet we will end up having transfer the same day hun, i might even have mine a day after you if i get blast

im very nervous about going to blast i have to say but hey hoo

i think i better warn them that we could be there the same day lol

anyway down reg is poo and today is poo apart from the lovely flowers i had that made me sob...thank you, you know who you are

someone hit my car in the works car part and cracked the bumper.....swear swear

im at home gona go back to work later and to be honest i really don't wana


----------



## popsi

kara ..  sorry to hear your feeling poo !! dr is horrible it makes you feel yuck !!! your bound to be nervous about your blasts love, but it could be just what you need to get your BFP !
 that you had flowers <from a mystery person LOL> i know they made you cry but thats happy sad so its ok then .. hope work was ok

Andi - hope your resting honey  

lots of love to all you lovely ladies.. Emma where is our picture today 

right off now for a soak in the bath and something to eat.. not feeling to good today xxx

cya l8r


----------



## Scouse

Just wanted to pop on and wish all you cyclers the very best of luck!
I was really hoping to cycle with you, but unfort flat sale has fallen through again, and the way the market is we have little to no chance of selling!  So money we hoped to spend on IVF isn't going to materialise!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, what will be will be.
In the mean time I'll enjoy following your journeys and reading all your BFP!


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry to hear about the flat sale falling through Scouse   hope it's not too long before you begin cycling.

Lots of you have a big week next week, starting again.  Good luck xx


----------



## kara76

my flowers came from my lovely friends andi and i got another bunch today as they were the wrong colour yesterday, now i have 2 bunches once is pink and orange and one just orange, just like you asked for andy 

i bet they wonder why you got so ****** off that they weren't orange

today has been good, im shattered from working til midnight and then rex waking us up at 4am barking

yesterday i freaked myself out getting scared about the blastocyst issues but i thnk we should try it and if we don't make it down reg asap. i am gona try and start ti feel more postive and keep my mind on this fet first, i know i sound negative but im just protecting myself and if we do get a blast transfer you watch the PMA come

IVF is weird as you do become use to it yet but down reg brings emotions that i can usually control, treatment has been such a massive part of our lives for so long now, its like walking a massive staircase and each little step is a step closer

i mentioned tx to a work mate and the female boss but date wise they haven't a clue, it was pretty obvious yesterday when i cried recieving flowers and i don't mean little tears this was a full on sob ad i couldn;t talk, i was touched that much. That is one thing ivf has brought me...great wonderful life long friends, ones that the bond is unbreakable

before anyone asks i am sober lol just feeling in a deep mood but happy

bring on the hrt!

btw if anyone fancys trying a mooncup, they ave a special offer on and are only £14 if you want the website linke pm me


----------



## popsi

kara --- you have just  made me      but in a nice way xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Yeah me too     

WOW Kara, that's a long post for you hun.

I don't envy your decision, it's a tough one and only you can make it BUT we are all here to help and support you through it whatever you decide and send PMA across cyber space and in person      

How are all the other pre-jabbers? .... last weekend of freedom before the madness begins again


----------



## helenstar

Hi there

I am new to this site and hope you don't mind, but i've been reading some of you're posts! I ahve just also had my first ICSI treatment at IVF Wales, had the embryos transferred yesterday!! We have four eggs collected, 3 of which were mature enough and 2 fertilised! We are so excited.  Just wondering how you feel at the moment?  I was so excited leaving the clinic yetsrerday, but am now really anxious and happy as well? What date do you test, we test 22nd June.  Wishing you the best of luck! xx


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks, glad you're feeling better today, let's hope this is a turning point for your positivity    I'm resting up and DH is looking after me.  He's gone to get a haircut now and some time off I think  

Hi Helenstart, Well done on getting to transfer.

WOW another cycler to join me .... I'm so selfish    I'm not Billy no cycling mates any more.

We test on the 21st  

So glad you're feeling great, you should be.  It's a rocky two weeks ahead, be prepared but the girls will support you all the way.  Good luck to you xx

Do you know what your embies were going back?

Pop over to the May/June board if you wish too.

I can't believe it's only been two days since transfer for us, this has been a hell of a long week.


----------



## kara76

opps girls sorry to make you cry.

another helen welcome to the madness

ive only just got up i so needed to sleep lol


----------



## popsi

kara -- sleep is good for you honey  , i am hopeless at it though since my M.E. only get about 3 or 4 hours a night and thats interuppted !! oh well guess it will be practice for when the babies arrive (trying PMA LOL) x


----------



## kara76

very good practice i would say. not long now til you down reg, you feeling ok?


----------



## popsi

having doubts whether doing it is a good thing or not ! ithink its a lot harder 2nd time than 1st


----------



## kara76

aww matey.

my first cycle was hell and anything after that is better lol, saying that i do hate down reg


----------



## ANDI68

I got away with it ... it was fab !!!


----------



## kara76

boo to you lol. i feel ok today. sleep helped


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara hun i am so sorry you are feeling like this hun sending you big hugs   and plenty of  

Heres a little picture for you kara i thought it would make u smile hun xxxxx


----------



## kara76

wow that is a cool pic

thanks mate


----------



## helenstar

Hi Kara again

Just seen your welcome as well, thank you!   xx


----------



## kara76

im in the garden have a little drink of fruit cider yum yum

yes i know im down reg lol, i like to rebel


----------



## helenstar

Hi Kara

I don't blame you! Been in the garden all afternoon, drinking Ribena though! Cx


----------



## kara76

i love ribena lol

its good to chill out on your 2ww


----------



## helenstar

I am trying to! Its hard though isn't it, trying to block the worries from my mind! 

Off to a wedding tonight though, only for a cple of hours.  Wasn't going to go as only had the transferal yesterday, but the Nurses said it was fine, so will go to get out of the house for a while.  I thought I was going to have bed rest for a week! 

Enjoy your cider! x


----------



## kara76

you will be fine hunni. nothing really changes the out come


----------



## helenstar

Yeah I know! Thats why I think its better to get out and keep your mind off things! 

All this talk of fruit cider and sambuka is making me fancy one!


----------



## ebonie

lol sorry claire we are being a bit cruel aint we lol


----------



## kara76

opps we are

i would rather be on the 2ww though lol


----------



## popsi

me too Kara.. i've never been on the 2ww   well only on IUI but never had much faith in that with our problems


----------



## kara76

if i make the 2ww this time that will be 2ww number 8!!!!


----------



## popsi

OMG !! kara no wonder your so knowledgeable !! well my mum always thinks 8 is a lucky number she said because we are trying in 2008 it would be lucky.. so on that basis you will be too


----------



## kara76

yep 8 is a good number so i hear but im pasted thinking postive of numbers and signs etc.....lol.....


----------



## popsi

lol  Kara, well its understandable honey  ... any news on your new 'position' at ivf wales


----------



## kara76

no news yet as always with the nhs things take time but hoping for news soon


----------



## CookieSal

You know what, I reckon if I am getting that stressed out in my next 2WW I will have a glass of wine..... if it makes me relax then it will be more positive than no alcohol and being stressed.  I am resisting the temptation to start looking for lucky signs, lucky knickers, lucky slippers etc etc...... just want to get through this next tx cycle in one piece!


----------



## kara76

i hate to say it but i agree, stress is a big factor


----------



## CookieSal

...hence I plan to have plenty of reflexology and chill out time.


----------



## kara76

i know im gona go back to work a day after et but i won't be lifting anything heavy


----------



## CookieSal

If I get to have insem on day 12 then I will have a weekend to rest a bit and if it's the following week I will probably only have 1 day but it depends how it goes - after last time I am not going to commit myself.  I couldn't get any clothes around my swollen tummy or stand up straight for that matter for at least 3 days    I will focus on staying as calm as I can.


----------



## kara76

are they reducing your drugs at all?


----------



## CookieSal

Dunno, guess it's possible.  I think I could drop to 25 puregon ..... but it does sound freakishly low.


----------



## kara76

suppose you will know at baseline as you will start jabs that day wont you?

at least this time you know that they will convert to ivf if need be.I really think you need to chill more this time matey


----------



## popsi

i agree with kara  ..guess its down to us to make sure you do sal honey


----------



## kara76

welcome back for the evening popsi


----------



## CookieSal

Absolutely - I know I was hopeless last time but the whole thing was a nightmare from start to finish.  This time I am more prepared.  I promise to try and be calm and relaxed and focused.  

Drugs will start day 2 or 3 I think.


----------



## kara76

just post any worries you have a rememeber that every cycle is different and trust me on this one

sedation for insem in prefect and if you need to go full ivf we will talk then about the options you have


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks babe, just knowing that is a huge help xxxxx


----------



## kara76

you know im here any time

even through my own tx im here for you all.

just think we could all be pregnant soon and the chances are good


----------



## CookieSal

Babe, they should have medals for you    It'll be so great when the new post is up and running.....    I really hope this is our year.


----------



## miriam7

hi karen! thats a lovely picture sally   hopefully ness is the first of many positives this year ladies ..


----------



## kara76

awww thank you mate

i just like being able to put my knowledge to good use


----------



## CookieSal

Weirdly it was one of our fav pics from the whole trip and was taken on one of those computer things in EPCOT where you can't even see what you're taking LOL

Kara - you have no idea what a difference it makes.


----------



## kara76

no show for good old af yet but im bloated to hell so hoping it will be soon

bet af comes on tuesday so it will be nice and heavy for drifting lol...i better get flipping pregnant soon


----------



## CookieSal

Think mine is on strike too - thought I was starting to spot this morning but it didn't really do anything and has gone away again.... how rude.


----------



## kara76

how rude

i bet it comes tomorrow, cant you wait til friday for baseline lol

my belly is massive, i look pregnant(if only)


----------



## CookieSal

I can do whichever but wed was more convenient because of Karen's work schedule.


----------



## kara76

i don't even bring luke anymore, he only comes if he wants to lol

he gets impatience and stresses me out


----------



## CookieSal

Hmmm... I wasn't anticipating needing Karen this cycle but I think last one shook me and I need some support until I can adjust to this being a bit smoother (fingers crossed)


----------



## kara76

remember each cycle is different and there is no saying this wil be the same at all


----------



## helenstar

Just wondering if any of you have heard of the IVF Companion CD, I was speaking to another member earlier and she recommended it? x


----------



## CookieSal

No, what is it?


----------



## helenstar

Its a relaxation CD, This is whats it says about it on the website: 

The CD comes in 2 parts - the first is listened to leading up to replacement of the embryos and the second is for after the replacement. The second session helps your body to be more relaxed, helps to pass the time more effectively and helps with visualising your body accepting the embryos.

Was  thinking of maybe getting it as it does sound as though it could be helpful, what do you think about these type of things?


----------



## CookieSal

I will keep that in mind for if / when I go on to IVF.

I do have a Paul McKenna relaxation CD which I have tried.  Normally though I am so knackered I fall asleep


----------



## helenstar

I think its sounds quite good, I think its such a stressful time anything that helps you relax is worthwhile!


----------



## popsi

i have seen about that cd may get it

right girls i am off now... just had really bad news one of my best friends who is getting married next year was told on friday her father in law to be has only a week to live as he has cancer.. cant believe it we all knew he was ill but that news is sad     i feel for her so much

sorry girls for being sad

xx


----------



## kara76

popsi that is so very sad

cancer is such an awful thing and i hope the family get to say everything they want to


----------



## miriam7

that is so sad   .. life is so cruel sometimes..


----------



## kara76

girls i need to you get your dancing shoes on as af is a no show as i need her asap

called gp about funding gestone and i need to call again on wednesday as he is waiting to hear back from the pct. either way if i get to blast i will pay the extra and get some **** jabs lol

i will also by the looks of things be using clexane and steriods, thankfully these are funded due to 2 mc

i might be be around later as i have to load my car up with wheels for drifting and try and get an early night as we will get no kip tomorrow night


----------



## Ravan

is that enough dancing!?


----------



## miriam7

not sure if these will help kara ..but worth a try!


----------



## ebonie

lol i love the dancing they should work i especially like bush pmsl


----------



## ANDI68

And, so sorry to hear of your friend's awful news


----------



## popsi

thanks and xx how are you feeling.. r u looking forward to London i would be   we have booked to go in december for john's 40th.. but hope to be cancelling   lol .. did you get something to wear honey x


----------



## kara76

omg bush is so funny

thanks girl still nothing so keep it up lol


----------



## CookieSal

Can you have a boogie for me too?  My old bag is being equally stubborn  

Ands - so sorry to hear your sad news babe


----------



## popsi

sal - thanks honey xx hope your ok and that bloody witch come soon..xx

night all cya soonxx


----------



## kara76

here we go sal

im having twinges but none of the red stuff   to be honest im very calm and not that bothered

i do have a wicked head ache tonight


----------



## CookieSal

I'm just bored of feeling like a whale. LOL  I guess she'll show when she's ready!!!  Don't think she's far off now, had a few little streaks earlier but nothing conclusive


----------



## kara76

damn you, you have streaks lol, as your my cycle buddie we are gona have fun lol

i too look wel bloated, got a pot belly


----------



## ANDI68

And, I'm off for a little wander round town tomorrow. Hoping you have to cancel too


----------



## helenstar

Andrea, I'm really sorryto hear your bad news.  (I did send a message the other night, but can't see it on here so thought I'd send again).  Hope you are ok.   xx

Hope eveyone else is ok and the bloody periods have arrived!!!!   xxx


----------



## kara76

still no show for af!!!


----------



## CookieSal

Me either and I'm really getting fed up now.    I still have tinged CM with the occasional microscopic bit of red and cramps.  This is not the way my body usually works


----------



## popsi

Claire - thank you  , hope that your ok and your little embies are getting nice and comfortable x, you take it easy ok

Sal -   where is the old cow !!! I know you say this is not normal for you, but you did have a traumatic time last month with your tx honey so your body is maybe a little confused ! she will be here soon i am sure

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## kara76

im off drifting girls see you all soon and if you need me just txt


----------



## CookieSal

Confused?  I'll giver her confused...she is such a drama queen!  

Have fun Kara - let me know when the old bag shows up!    Maybe I'll see you at clinic for a baseline some time next year!


----------



## ANDI68

Hope all goes well with your jabbing tomorrow And, I'm assuming you're not waiting for your AF?


----------



## kara76

well still no af for me, have til 7am to get it but think baseline wil now be monday at least i will get a lie in lol


----------



## ebonie

In a good way kara at least u will be down this way any way hun just praying it come for you soon


----------



## kara76

yeah thats right and to be honest im not that bothered, it will come whens its ready


----------



## popsi

kara - sorry no af honey, but glad that your chilled out with it


----------



## kara76

good luck with start down reg matey

sal well done on your scan

thank you ebonie


----------



## popsi

thanks Kara.. hope the evilness does not kick in till after Monday girlies


----------



## ebonie

Omg i feel sorry for the ones not jabbing me included hormones flying around everywhere on monday  
scary


----------



## kara76

pmsl im sure we will be jealous of your vodka  drinking lol

on yeah a lot of hormones on monday

miriam if i get scanned on monday i wil try and get one around the time of yours and i can take you onto the meet then, what time is yours again 1130am? if im earlier i can always wait for you which is probably what i will do and i need to see someone there


----------



## ebonie

lol do i have to wear my suit of armour   
Mmm i can taste those vanilla vodkas now yum yum


----------



## popsi

EBONIE !!! your making me cross already with vodka talk and i've not even injected yet  ... be afraid ladies with no needles be very afraid !!


----------



## kara76

if i wasnt driving i would join you in a drink lol

think i must make more tea


----------



## ebonie

Aww it is a shame isnt it and it is to far to have someone to pick you up !!
where did u have to go kara for your drifting !!

Popsi lol are u getting mad already lol are u going to be giving us daggers on monday


----------



## kara76

we went to santa pod raceway which is in northampton and omg it took ages, it always does lol


----------



## ebonie

lol did u drive or did luke drive i bet u gotta stop ur self on the motorway especailly on the way back from drifting lol
what was the weather like there kara??


----------



## ebonie

Who was it that was onabout the ivf companion cd there is one for sale in the girl and boy area its £8.00 plus £1.00 postage , I dont think it will be there long though


----------



## popsi

emma - i practising the evil eye already 








[/url]


----------



## ebonie

lol thats scary popsi im sitting with my back to you on monday   .....


----------



## popsi

lol !! nah i a big softie really


----------



## kara76

weather was lovely and hot all day

luke drove the truck there with one car on the truck and one of a trailer, i had to drive lukes car home as a mate broke his car to so we put that on the truck

i almost fell asleep


----------



## CookieSal

Jab number 1 complete - wasn't too bad in the end.  I was shaking though and nearly stuck the needle in my finger by forgetting to put the cover back on before changing it!    Good job Karen was here to supervise.

The looks on both Dr Kyara (I am sure I have spelt that wrong so sorry if you're reading this) and Louise's face as I started to talk about the Moonwalk told me I had made the right decision in not doing it.  Louise kindly sorted a letter for me to show the airline to enable me to carry my needles with me on the plane as I am going to go anyway and support Karen.  If anyone is feeling particularly flush and wants to sponsor the lovely Karen she will gratefully receive contributions - NO PRESSURE at all - we completely understand the financial squeeze of tx!


----------



## miriam7

1 injection done then sally! when are you doing yours posi? kara that would be brill my scans at 11.30 thank you!


----------



## popsi

Sal - well done babe the first is the worse !   glad your going with karen on the weekend it be good for you both x

Miriam - am looking at about 9.30pm.. but i just want to do it now to get it over with   but will hold out as i am out tomorrow till about that time and Monday too


----------



## kara76

miriam i will let you know tomorrow

well done sal


----------



## kara76

well girls

i had to cancel baseline as af is a no show, first time this has happened so we will see what happens from here on in!!!!

rebooked for monday so af has til then to arrive

the witch lol


----------



## ANDI68

Thinking of you all girls.  


Glad all is good for you Sal, enjoy the weekend away.

And, hope tonight's jab will feel better for you  

Kara, hope your AF shows up hun

Spooks, so sorry you'e been cancelled, what is your plan of action?

Nikki, thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

list for you spooks

andi on 2ww
claire on 2ww
cookiesal starting iui
me baseline cancel as no af so still down reg for fet
popsi down regging
miriam day 10 scan on monday for monitoring cycle
ebonie drinking as usual lol
you well!!!!!!waiting
ness pregnant

i think ive forgotten someone, im sorry


----------



## kara76

it did cross my mind that i was one of the one to three in 100000 ops that tube rejoins and gets pregnant, what a plonker i am


----------



## CookieSal

Freaked out a bit tonight doing suprecur, tried to put the needle in but it wouldn't slide in and hurt and I started to bleed, at which point I started panicking and shrieked "I can't do it".    Thankfully Karen was here but it's knocked my confidence    I'm such a baby


----------



## kara76

sounds like you hit a vessel if it bled too much. its ok it happens sometimes. last night when i jabbed i jabbing a bit and it felt like grisel and hurt so i took it out and re jabbed on the other side, why i did that i don't know lack of sleep i thnk

sal when you feel yourself panic try taking deep breathes


----------



## kara76

i did do a pregnancy test a few months back and felt silly so won't do one again lol

cirkey your poor dh, it sound like you are very strong together and you need that


----------



## popsi

Hi Ladies

Well just got in had a lovely evening went for a nice drive then called in a lovely pub/restaurant and had a delicious meal .. so i a happy bunny now  

Kara - you are not silly thinking you may be pregnant it happens to some .. never lose sight of a dream 

Sal - sorry you had a problem with your injection honey, i dont have problems but i think thats because i have a lot of space to inject them into i not a tiny little thing like you    glad Karen was there, have a safe journey and a lovely time tomorrow 

Spooks - i agree with kara you have a lot to deal with honey.. but you have each other  

Andi - enjoy your weekend honey x try to relax and enjoy .. mama mia is fantastic !!

x


----------



## kara76

yeah i felt gutted which seemed stupid as i knew it would be a bfn and i didn;t tell dh i did one and then told him weeks later and he was so mad with me for not telling him but i felt silly


----------



## kara76

popsi

sounds like you had a lovely evening, how are the jabs?


----------



## CookieSal

What did you have for your meal Ands?  Sorry, I am so nosey, I know!


----------



## popsi

got a lovely bruise from last night.. so i guess i will have a matching one in 15 mins !!  

Sal - we are both the same nosey lol... went to a lovely pub in the Swansea Valley in a place called Lower Cwmtrch .. had spicy chicken wings to start and lovely steak with peppercorn sauce <sorry sal i know you would not like that> x


----------



## kara76

yeah sal you are lol

i need to join in

tonight i had

salmon, roast pots, brocoli, butternut squash and courgette with caramelised red onions and choc pudding


----------



## popsi

kara - sounds yummy too   i could not have dessert too full lol.. not really a pudding person that much .. sometimes but not often lol


----------



## kara76

ive been eating all day after lack of food while away lol


----------



## CookieSal

Dinner in the Cookiesal house was: a peppered quorn fillet thing, colcannon and rocket and baby plum tomato salad....might go in search of some ice cream shortly.


----------



## kara76

now haribo sweets yum yum


----------



## kara76

night spooks i won't be far behind you


----------



## popsi

spooks LOL !!! i have told John what you said about me and he is laughing so much at your comment lOL.. i couldnt be further from that lol.. but your so funny, glad to have you back to yourself honey and that your feeling more positive xx

Sal  -  your tea sounds good too .. now i wish i'd had dessert.. anyone coming to Karas for chocolate pudding  

well jab 2 done now .. at least no tears tonight

just heard from our BIL our nephew has had his plaster off today and is tearing around like a fool again lol x


----------



## kara76

haha no choc pudding left we ate it all yum yum

right bed calls as im working all weekend

night girls


----------



## CookieSal

popsi said:


> Sal - your tea sounds good too .. now i wish i'd had dessert.. anyone coming to Karas for chocolate pudding


Pick me up on your way hun.

Well done on the tear-free jab xxx

Nooooooo, Kara, you piggy!


----------



## popsi

Kara -    and you didnt share it with us lol ! .. night hun try to get some sleep now after you lost out on a bit this week


----------



## CookieSal

Sweet dreams Kara, hope work's Ok xx


----------



## helenstar

Hi everyone

Sorry haven't been on here for a cple of days.  I hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## miriam7

hows your 2ww going clare..are you still sane!


----------



## helenstar

Hi Miriam 

How are you? Hope you are ok.  I am ok thanks, not very sane....but trying to keep busy!!! Feeling very stressed!   Went back to work Weds and went out last night for a meal with my cousin and out again for a meal tonight with my hubbie.  I think once this weekend has passed it will hopefully go a bit quicker!!   xx


----------



## miriam7

2ww dragged like hell for me..time seems to stand still!  just try and relax and keep busy if thats possible!


----------



## kara76

af has arrived so miriam i will give you a lift from clinic you might have to wait for me as my scan is after yours


----------



## popsi

kara glad that af has arrived honey, the witch certainly left it until last min to do it !!!! so all systems go for you now  

whats everyone up to today x


----------



## kara76

im in work which is ******* me off lol good old down reg

this down reg has been the first ever down reg i haven't felt totally crap all the way through so thats something


----------



## miriam7

yay bout time 2! i dnt mind waiting..that will be great ..saves my mum driving to bridgend..cheers kara


----------



## kara76

my pleasure matey

i need to bring a list to remind me to pick up a script, down reg makes me forget i think lol


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

how are you all?

i have a headache and af is still very painful but at least i know tomorrow lining will be thin. a mooncup deffo helps against pains

i am havin one of those days where the thought of 2 weeks of pills that make me feel sick is ******* me off lol

i need to make a list for tomorrow as i need to remember things and things to pick up


----------



## kara76

jeez i just had a freak out and still am, i feel i might not be able to do this

work has been quiet and ive been thinking about things

it was 2 years on thursday since our first angel left us and in all honest i feel like im never ever gona be a mum and what is the point in keeping on, we have been trying for 11years in november and been having tx for 3 and half years, im sad and need to cry and then i might feel better

**** im fed up with this heart ache, i knew down reg would catch me and bite me on the ****

sorry to moan this is just want im feeling right now and sharing it with you all helps me


----------



## popsi

kara honey, i wish i could give you a big big  , you sound so down in the dumps and its not like you x it must be a very difficult time with you as its the anniversay of your angel, this is bound to hit you hard especially with all the crap in your body for dr !

i know what you mean about giving up on being a mum, i feel like that too as i had 2 operations (one minor one pretty major) followed by 15 months of clomid and 3 iui's unbearably difficult, and then the failed ivf was terrible which is why we have waited 7 months for this next turn which will be our last as its just so bloody tough with no guarantees x

all i can say honey is if your not sure and feel that your not emotionally up to is then dont do it ! no matter how hard that choice would be only you can decide, but whatever you choose <and i suspect knowing you that you will soldier on !> remember we are all here for you as you have been for us, you have been so amazing to us now its our payback time to you 

and if you do decide to go ahead and the worse happens and it fails, maybe you could take a bit of a break from tx as your still very young

sorry if none of this helps you honey.. just take care

xx


----------



## kara76

this is the trouble i took a 4month break after my last fet and after my last fresh and in a way im ready to go but im scared of failing 

think a good cry will get me back on track

bloody down reg and my af is so very heavy i feel drained

kara will be back asap, thank you


----------



## helenstar

Hiya Kara

So sorry that you are feeling so down today  .  DR is probably making you feel worse.  Sometime a good cry does make you feel better   xx


----------



## Scouse

Kara I haven't been round much as i'm an 'inbetweenie'  but when I read your heartfelt post I had to reply!

This is the most demanding, emotional, very often unfair and cruel journey.  But for most of us it's the only way we have of obtaining our dream.

One of the reasons I have been 'avoiding' this site is because it reminds me I'll have to jump back on the train one day if i'm ever to become a mum.  The longer it is betweentx the harder I find it is to begin again, because i'm soooooooooooo scared of failure.  And at the moment I'm feeling ok with my life and our relationship is better than ever.

Sorry for the rant, only meant to pop on and offer support.
But as Popsi said, you are still so young, you do have time on your hands.  The issue then becomes have you enough energy and emotion reserves (and cash)

I wish every brave lady who is having tx or about to embark on a cycle every bit of strength, courage and energy!  Stay Strong all of you!


----------



## popsi

hi scouse

i just had to pop on and let you know that your post was lovely and so heartfelt, i just wanted to let you know that and tell you that i am so happy that you relationship is really good  , me and DH sometimes think would life REALLY be so bad if it were just the two of us, and the answer is always NO we are so happy we could make the most of whatever life throws us x

Good luck to you xx


----------



## lola C

Hi Kara 

(and everyone else), I have been thinking of you lately even though I haven't really been 'here' as such.  I have been TTC for 3 years and it's such a short amount of time compared to you - I really don't know how you do it - I take my hat off to you I really do.  I/we found the last treatment we had such a huge strain we had to have a break and I'm actually at a point now where I don't know if I can face carrying on any more - only you know when is the right time to stop.

Hopefully it's just AF and the treatment making you feel so crappy at the moment and maybe things will pick up for you....I will be keeping my fingers (and everything else) crossed for you.

Take care and remember to be kind to yourself XXXXX


----------



## helenstar

Hi Scouse

Just read you're post and it was lovely, It made me cry! Everything you said is so right.  Nobody realises how hard fertility treatment is until you actually have to go through it. It seems so unfair sometimes   xx


----------



## kara76

wow girls

you are great you really are, you are special ladies you really are each and every one of you

im still feeling a little down but more tired than anything

scouse hiya mate every word you said it so true, failing is what i fear most

lola you will feel strong enough to carry on when the time is rght for you


spooks thanks for the hugs hunni

claire and popsi you girls love ya

think im gona go to bed soon and chill a bit afte my massive wobble i feel drain

onwards and upwards girls


----------



## ANDI68

Oh girls, this is so cruel and unfair.  We chat and carry on as normal and deep down we're all hurting like hell.  Kara, I know you will find the strength to get through this difficult patch and take time out if need be.  All we can do is prepare ourselves as the best environment .... emotionally and physically and put our trust in the experts and hope for a huge load of mother nature luck.

I'm so sorry you're struggling Kara ... it's so scary the fear of failure    

 girls ... we are lucky to have each other


----------



## helenstar

Hi Andi

How did you enjoy your weekend in London? x


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Claire,

We had a lovely time thanks, really glad of the break it was a tonic.  The show was fab and really uplifting, took my mind off things for a wee while anyway  

How are you doing?


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara hun i am so sorry you was feeling like that i know how hard it is i think what the girls have said is good advice , thats why i went down that road. I didn't have ivf or the tx u did but i really don't think i could have handled the bfn as i have been having bfn for so many years it really got to me and it came to a point where it did take over our lives but in a bad way and i think only you will know when the time comes to take a new path in life,, But for now keep your chin up hun and try and keep the positive thoughts flowing for this tx i know its easier said than done but we are all here for you to support you through everything      love Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Andi I am so glad you enjoyed your break to london   
How are you this morning


----------



## CookieSal

Evening ladies, I know some of you know my news already but for those who didn't get the privilege of my slightly hysterical and freaked out text..... went for my CD7 scan this morning and my body is clearly working to its own agenda still.  Despite being on half the dose of puregon, I had more follies this time than last time - 6 one side and 7 the other - the biggest one is already 17.8mm.  I had discussed what to do if this happened again when I saw Mr G last month when he did my 3D scan and he had said I could convert to IVF rather than having another follicle reduction.  So Karen and I filled out the paperwork with Louise who was very patient and helpful whilst I tried to stop my hands shaking and get my head round how my body is managing this and I think I spent the next hour shaking my head in disbelief.

Got to go back on Friday for another scan but they think I will be ready for EC on Monday.  I am pleased because I feel it is the right thing to do but terrified aswell - bc I was poorly with the follicle reduction and I know this is even more invasive.  I know they will take good care of me though and I have been promised extra sedation which I am hoping will stop me fighting it, keep me relaxed so my blood pressure doesn't go up then drop again and I have requested a quiet broom cupboard to sleep it off for a few hours. 

I need to sort out time off work - it won't be a problem as I have a fabulous boss but you ladies know the drill on this - do I count myself out from EC onwards for at least a week? My organisation has Fertility leave (10 days per year) so I can take a combo of this with annual leave I think and then add some work from home if I want to.

 Help


----------



## CookieSal

LOL..... it's so not what I was expecting this morning.  My tummy isn't swollen and aside from feeling emotional I didn't think much was happening...I'm just stunned - my body is clearly keen on this follicle producing malarky, just have to hope they are good uns.


----------



## miriam7

thats brill news sally   ...and im sure they willl take good care of you so dnt go getting nervous im sure they have learnt from last time and will be extra carefull with you


----------



## popsi

sal - you will be just fine, i would sort the week off work at least so you dont have to worry xx you know i am thinking of you babe, and am here for you if you need anything x

lots of love to everyone else.. sorry no more personals tonight had a really rough day and have   most of the evening, and have just heard my close friends father in law to be has passed away, so with everything i am not good company at the moment x


----------



## miriam7

o no popsi   so sorry for your freinds father in law that is bad news ..hope your ok hunny


----------



## ANDI68

Sorry to hear of your friend's news And  


Sal, I would say you will need at least a week from EC for all the swelling to settle down etc.  WOW hun, this is fab news .... so excited for you.  I say it's a good thing you didn't know, it would have only given you more time to stress over it


----------



## ebonie

Aww Popsi i am so sorry to hear of ur friends loss i am here if you want to chat        


Sal ~wow thats fab news i think the girls are right maybe u was better of not knowing as you would have most probably stressed more lots of hugs    emmaxxx


----------



## kara76

popsi i m sorry hunni

sal ec is no more invasive than ec so put that out of your mind straight away, you need to do all you can to stay calm and if that means mind over matter do it hun, it helps trust me. If i ever get to ec again i will be back in work the next day lol. this time could be very different you just don't know

girls i feel ****, sick and head ache and so tired from poker


----------



## helenstar

Popsi - so sorry to hear you sad news.  

Sally - wishing you all the best of luck x


----------



## kara76

day 3 in the hrt house

yuck i hate the damn stuff lol.....time is flying and i have to say im very nervous about it all, female boss asked when it was and i said not until the end of july, im a hopeless liar and im sure she saw through me 

im in a deep deep mood hence the thread in started


----------



## CookieSal

Ands - so sorry babe, I didn't see this last night  

Ladies - I am worrying (AGAIN).  *TMI warning*  Do you get changes in CM whilst you're stimming etc? - I have had the lovely EWCM this morning which i usually get about 3 days before I ov.  Digital monitor showed HIGH this morning so I know my surge hasn't started but what do I do if my body is still determined to do its own sweet thing and ignore the drugs?  Will the clinic take me seriously if I tell them I am peaking before my trigger?    Or is this simply the oestrogen in me and I won't ov til I stop the suprecur.  I know we're not supposed to but since when has my body done what's expected?  

Kara -    Your business what you tell your boss so I wouldn't think twice about it. 

Andi - How are you doing?  Hope Pete is enjoying his birthday.

Em - what you up to hun?

Miriam - anything to report?

Helenstar - thanks for the good wishes  

Spooks -


----------



## kara76

ewcm is normal dueing stimms hunni and it is rare to ovulate before ec, you have a scan on friday and that will show lovely follies


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks babe, that's helped already     I am going to do a predictor stick tonight and monitor tomorrow and keep going with that just to reassure myself.  I'll be gutted if my body ruins things now.


----------



## ebonie

Aww sal  i think kara is right hun and on friday you will see some lovely juicy follies !!
Hey girls have u looked on 
here you really need to look its fab

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145574.0


----------



## CookieSal

Amazing!


----------



## popsi

thats awsome ems - and thank you so much for this morning xx

sal - thanks honey xx now i can see your stressing already babe.. where is your reiki !! you have to try babe please xx

Andi - how is today going, happy birthday to pete too  you never know spooks could turn up in her stripper outfit at any moment in your meal lol xx 

spooks - how are you honey any news on your plans xx

Kara - thanks for your reasuring texts honey xx you are truely a special person xx sorry to here your poop too ! its not bloody easy

miriam, chilli, claire, ness and everyone else love to you all.. i off now as feel so sick all the time !! 

ands xxx


----------



## CookieSal

popsi said:


> sal - thanks honey xx now i can see your stressing already babe.. where is your reiki !! you have to try babe please xx


I'm sorry  I am trying, gonna watch DVD now then a Disney movie and then I will indulge in Reiki sounds CD.

Spooks - you're looking good babe - but haven't you just blown your cover


----------



## popsi

ok hun .. you know i only worry about you xx ... do not stress at dvd please its good ! and remember you will be fast asleep when its happening hun xx


----------



## kara76

spooks you might make him think of other things now lol

im sat at home now and straving


----------



## kara76

i found a cure for my hrt sickness fizzy cola bottles lol

itchy nipples and sore breasts now, think they might need a rub


----------



## popsi

kara.. have you only had sickness since your hrt honey x


----------



## kara76

i had it when af arrived on dr as always and on hrt its just got worst, it should now get a little better til i up the hrt on saturday


----------



## popsi

bless you... well i gonna buy ginger biscuits tomorrow and fizzy cola bottles lol xx

though i would set up the newbie room.. so that we did not scare the poor ladies off in here


----------



## kara76

great idea matey

the cola bottles worked wonders you must txt me and let me know if it works for you, this could be a new discovery


----------



## popsi

will do.. you could patent it


----------



## kara76

i think i must, anything to get out of my job today

talk about moody ***** i was awful, i just wanted out

my boss offered me extra hours and i told him no way it wasnlt worth it for £20 lol


----------



## ebonie

Oh bless sorry to hear you have them symtoms kara but did u have them rubbed better after   oopss sorry    
#
Mmm cola bottles not  a bad thing to eat either lol


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies ..hope your all ok   i have been lucky and got my lh surge today i was using the cheapys since mon day 10 and had a dark line today day 14 so did my 1st clearblue didgital and got a smiley face  so that was good saves me some £ ! hope its this easy next month


----------



## CookieSal

Hello ladies

Nice one Miriam, that sounds lovely and easy     Fingers crossed for next month.

Went for my scan this morning, a range of follies (biggest one is 24mm already so I'm not convinced that will be part of the game) - anyway I think there should be 6-8 of reasonable size on Monday (10:00) for EC.  I am scared sh1tless   but Mari was lovely and has tried to reassure me as best as she can.  I just hope I can manage 2 embryos.....it's all a bit unknown as we've never tried any of this before so could end up with 8+ embryos or none at all.


----------



## popsi

just a quick one from me today as not feeling too great so dont want to bring anyone down with me

just want to say Sal... try to keep calm honey, i am sure you will have a few lovely embies after your ec  , the only thing you can do now is to look after yourself babe over the weekend and try to get lots of rest and relaxation in, i know its hard but you have lovely follicles x

to everyone else i am thinking of you and sending you love xx, have a great weekend


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks babe - I'm sending you a big    You know where I am if you want to chat xxx


----------



## popsi

thanks babe xx loving your ticker   how is karen babe ?


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok popsi   sall thats good news for  monday hoping you get a good few embryos ..popsis right try and take it easy and chill out all weekend


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks Miriam - will be   this weekend for some luck.

Ands - Karen is fine, think she had a pretty busy day but she seems relaxed this evening.


----------



## popsi

miriam - i am ok just horrid drugs  .. what you up to the weekend

Sal -   glad Karen is relaxed she now can transfer it to you hun lol !!   .. 

ok .. i am hungry what can i have to eat


----------



## CookieSal

I had mushroom stroganoff - a ready meal but at the moment I am eating whatever I can bc most of the time I feel sick!!!


----------



## popsi

sal i am the same.. had poached egg on toast about 3.30pm but feeling a bit peckish now... hmmm cant decide though lol


----------



## CookieSal

Have you got icecream? That always fills a gap!    I am going to be good and have fruit and yoghurt though.


----------



## miriam7

im waiting for my chinese to be delivered!  im having a quiet weekend .. my brothers moving into his own house with his girlfreind so have been down there today and will be helping tomorrow aswell ..  have you found anything to eat yet popsi? new housemate later .. and horrid alex's interview i wonder what the silly cow has to say for herself


----------



## popsi

had a boring sandwich.. your chinese sounds nicer  , yes hope the new housemate livens them up a bit !! i dont think that they should allow alex to have an interview ! .. she will be all full of BO£*OCKS now !


----------



## CookieSal

Well it was Ben & Jerrys in the end instead of yoghurt but I did have a generous portion of blueberries and raspberries too so I am indeed virtuous.  Made a right balls up of my puregon jab tonight - tried to move it away before the needle was fully out D'uh  

Enjoy BB ladies.  

I'm going to have to treat myself for some new DVDs to watch whilst I am resting next week....any thoughts?  Been thinking of getting Gavin & Stacey - is it good?


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

how are you all

how is the resident hen lol, sal i know its hard but try not to be scared matey this time will probably be very very different from last time

just had a heart to heart with luke about stopping tx and when and all that crap and i ran off crying!!!!!


----------



## popsi

kara xx i am sorry that you have been    them conversations are not nice at all, and  you may not have to make that decision your FET is coming up x

sal - gavin and stacey is brill !!! i just love it so much


----------



## kara76

popsi i was working on passed fet and next fresh lol, i like to plan ahead, it will only be money that stops us even though i think luke would stop before


----------



## popsi

well lets hope that all your plans dont come into action then lol.. and you will get your BFP before than

i am glad that we decided on how many tx we were having before we started as i think when your on the bandwagon its hard to get off then


----------



## kara76

we decided too lol

gone pasted that though lol


----------



## CookieSal

Wondered where you were chicken -  don't get me started on the "cut off point" - I started stretching it before we'd even started but now I've had a taste of the stress and the hormones I am not so sure I could run indefinitely...far too much of a wuss.    As Ands says, this FET could be the one to change everything  

I'm ok, trying not to think about next week at the moment.  I am thinking that I won't end up with too many eggs as my follie sizes are a bit random - don't know why I think that as I am clearly not a fertility professional    The 9 measured this morning are: 16.6, 18.7, 12.1, 15.2, 22.5, 24.8, 20.1, 16.4, 14.3 which suggests that the bigger ones have been growing at least 2mm per day.  There were some other smaller ones on my left side which could grow between now and Monday but I think these are my main contenders.  I just hope I get enough to fertilise so I can get 2 put back in.    Not knowing how my body really works it could be all or absolutely nothing.....

Karen has just been summonsed to her friend who is ill for a heart to heart which makes yet another night when I will be going to bed alone so I did the only mature thing you can do when you're pumped full of hormones.....


----------



## kara76

looking at your folliw measurement, you will get a good crop. most follicles grow on average 2mm a day

sal take one day at a time, ivf is a god tool to access how your eggs are and no one knows this until ec and the embroligist have a look. try not to put too much pressure on yourself (listen to me talk, maybe i should take my own advice lol)

the pills before ec will help you no end and i have a feeling ec will be a totally different experience for you. I love ec as its very exciting, and also remember its quaility you want


----------



## miriam7

dont worry sall we will be here with you till you go to bed!   popsi ..what date should your ec be? kara any ideas what happens after my day 12 scan.. im trying to pin point a date!?


----------



## kara76

on a natural cycle at day 12 they will check for a lead follicle and measure the lining, if all looks good they will trigger you probably day 13 or 14 depending of follie size then they will thaw the embryo on your day 3 and put back

did that make sense? with triggering ovulation it helps with timing and take the pressure off detecting the surge yourself

ovulation is day 0


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks Miriam.....I've got to be honest, I'm ready for a decent night's sleep.  

Kara - Mari told me to go to sleep for EC and that sounds like a great plan to me so I hope I can.  I will be anxious to know if they get any eggs but the most important thing is that I come through safely.  Sounds a bit dramatic but I'm scared.  

Think I may treat myself to Gavin & Stacey then.... need lots of DVDs for slob days.


----------



## popsi

sal - miriams right all your FF's are with you honey, but i sorry it will be in mind from my side as i exhausted so going up to bed with glass of red wine and a book till john gets in from his shift at 3am !

Miriam - i have EC planned for approx 14th july


----------



## miriam7

lol so i want af to get a move on so we can go nuts together!


----------



## popsi

yep   and i want my af to come sometime in the next 7 days too


----------



## CookieSal

Have a sip of wine for me babe.....   

Ladies, what am I meant to eat / drink to boost my lining?  It looks as if it was 8.3mm today which I believe is reasonable but not as good as I had last time.....


----------



## popsi

kara -- brazil nuts sorry honey   .. i have problem with my lining too sometimes but on another thread there is a lady 5 months pregnant with twins whos lining was 6.5 !!


----------



## popsi

and of course red wine is said to be good for it.. a glass not a bottle


----------



## CookieSal

No more nuts surely.....ewwww


----------



## kara76

miriam yep you want af lol

popsi a few wines really wont harm on down reg so get it down ya girl

sal, i remember my first ec and i was scared too but i went to sleep , woke up after with 6 wonderful eggs and then had tea and a sandwich and then on way how went to mc donalds


----------



## popsi

kara .. only having one glass of red, its not my favorite but on the poor responders board they swear by it to increase blood flow and thicken lining


----------



## CookieSal

So you reckon I should have a glass this weekend?  

I suspect I will go to sleep but whether they will wake me up before the following day is another matter.


----------



## kara76

popsi are you taking asprin? viagra also can help and i do mean for you not your dh lol


----------



## popsi

kara .. no not taking anything gonna ask clinic what they suggest on friday, because of the trial i am not able to take anything other than paracetamol without discussing it with them first


----------



## kara76

have a chat with them hun


----------



## popsi

will do Kara  , how are you today, are you working or are you doing something nice

Wonder how claire got on today   

Sal - hope your ok and had a good sleep, sorry I did not stay around much felt really tired so went  up to bed without laptop as i thought it would encourage me to sleep but then watched bb into the early hours LOL !! 

Miriam & Em - the new guy is not a bad looker   ; LOL !.. can see trouble brewing there

Lots of love to everyone else, going to cook a nice brekkie now of bacon, egg etc .. then off out for a  meal tonight

later girls

xx


----------



## kara76

im at home and just chilling out

good luck claire

im still in my dressing gown and getting hungry so may make some breakfast, have no plans for the day which i like lol


----------



## CookieSal

Morning all

Had a decent night's sleep which was lovely.  Still slobbing about in my dressing gown now  

Kara - my only plan for today is watching Dr Who as Billie is back in this episode and I LOVE Billie    

Ands - what you up to today hun?

Have just had a call from my reflexologist who has agreed to see me tomorrow evening and Karen and I are thinking of going to the cinema during the day tomorrow. I'm actually quite glad the weather is pants as I don't feel guilty about doing nothing  

Where's everyone else this morning?


----------



## ANDI68

Sal is Marie back at the Clinic then?  I'm so excited for your EC hun, plesae try and stay calm and chill this weekend  

Kara, hope you and Luke are buddies again?

Good luck for your baseline soon And ... get the red wine down yer!

Girls, I'm a bit lost where everyone else is with all the scans etc .. sorry.  

Spooks, any news on your OE yet?


----------



## CookieSal

Hiya babe

I don't know the story with Mari but the way she was talking it seemed as if she was back - maybe the move to Llandough was temporary or maybe she is only covering back at UHW.  She was very kind to me so I am happy she was there.  

Hope you're doing ok sweetie x


----------



## kara76

we are always friends hun, we didnt row just spoke and that was enough


----------



## kara76

i need to up my pills today to 3 a day and will probably feel sick again


----------



## popsi

kara ..lots of ginger biscuits and cola bottles honey


----------



## kara76

good tips there hunni 

how are you today?


----------



## miriam7

are you stiill getting headaches kara of those hrt pills ..im sure i did..fine on the injections just not those horrid pills.. and think thats what we have to look forward too when we get older


----------



## kara76

yeah i have a constant head ache


----------



## popsi

kara

actually not feeling so sick today.. dont know if af has anything to do with it or just a coincidence. .. headache from hell though same as you


----------



## CookieSal

Hormones have a lot to answer for don't they?


----------



## kara76

they sure so im still really nervous about trying for blasts


----------



## CookieSal

I can understand why - how many frosties do you have?


----------



## kara76

i have 3 snow babies


----------



## CookieSal

and what does Lyndon say at the moment?


----------



## kara76

lyndon said that it is a leap of faith and if none make blast all that means is that these embryo didn;t make the 40% chance on blast

they work on statistics and on that i should get 1 but it can go either way


----------



## CookieSal

It's such a risk isn't it?  I was reading about someone who did a blast FET somewhere on one of the diaries but I can't remember where.


----------



## kara76

damn you sal

i have kinda given up reading other stories tbh


----------



## CookieSal

I've been doing it this morning trying to convince myself that I will get some eggs based on other peoples' experiences - evidently this will have no bearing on me as I am an individual


----------



## kara76

you are a nutter

you need to remember it is very very very very rare to get no eggs at ec,


----------



## popsi

sal you will be fine xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Well let's hope I don't break the mold then!


----------



## ANDI68

Sal, you will be fine hun ....... deep breaths

Girls ... thinking of you all


----------



## CookieSal

Confused and worried.  Just been to loo and had a few streaks of blood in my EWCM.  I had pain leading up to this which has now eased but I don't know what this could be.  I haven't had my LH surge so I don't think it's ovulation.  Could one of my bigger follicles have popped or something?  Have posted on Peer support but nobody has replied as yet.


----------



## kara76

it will be ok i am sure


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks hun, I had a small speck of blood 2 days before insem last time and my follies were still there so I guess this is the same kind of thing.  Maybe a bit of lining or something....I need someone to live in my house and scan me twice a day to reassure me! LOL


----------



## kara76

you really must try and calm down hun , you must be making this whole process harder on yourself, i do understand how hard it is but please try mind over matter or you will end up a nervous wreck

if this happened before then take comfort from that, this is just part of the journey and just think you have 9 months of pregancy and can't worry al that time


----------



## popsi

sal .. i think Kara's advice is good babe.. try to calm down .. is karen with you now honey, I know she can be a calming influence for you xx


----------



## CookieSal

Yeah I know I should try and stay calm but it's so worrying.  Karen just said, we had this before and you were wrong now it's up to you if you want to spend the next 36 hours putting yourself through hell.    This time it's slightly more blood but I realise it could be anything.  No surge = no ov right?


----------



## kara76

no surge no ovulation


----------



## popsi

i agree   well said nurse kara


----------



## CookieSal

Ok I'll convince myself follies are still intact.  I have seen a post which suggest a bit of bleeding while stimming is not uncommon so maybe this is me. I'm not going to read any more as I don't think it will help.  Might go and get some dinner before my trigger at 10. 

Thanks girls


----------



## kara76

i bleed all through stimms once

stop poking your bits lol


----------



## CookieSal

Ok Ok I'm being good.


----------



## popsi

kara .. i think thats what she is doing poking so much its bleeding !!!!  

Sal - have something nice to eat honey, and some nice ice cream or chocolate too  , and you have not ovulated you are just fine xx please try to belive that this time in 48 hours your lovely eggies will be getting all jiggy with some strange bloke the slappers     lol xxx

well as for my meal ... went ok, mum and john really really enjoyed but i did not eat a lot of it as felt nauseous when it arrived   so Popsi had lots of lovely fillet steak when we came in she was landed lol !! she deserved it after her bath today she is all fluffy and smelling lush... she does not know yet thinks her ordeal is over but she has a cut to come tomorrow lol


----------



## CookieSal

That's such a shame that you didn't enjoy your dinner.  I am having chips and beans (cooking them myself I might add)!  Glad fur bubba got a nice treat.

Sorry eggies - your time is coming!


----------



## kara76

how was trigger sal?

no dinner for me..long story but i have a bag of crisps


----------



## helenstar

Hello girls

Hope you are all well.  Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes, I test tmrw  .  Been down Cardiff Bay tonight for a meal, just needed to be out of the house!  xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Hope your trigger was okay Sal.

Good luck Claire for your test tomorrow xx


----------



## miriam7

good luck luck claire     hope your ok andi  and sall


----------



## helenstar

Hi Girls 

Well i got a positive  this morning.  I can't believe it! I didn't think it would happen! Don't really know how to feel, so happy, but nervous!!! I hope that I bring everyone one else some luck as you are all so lovely!   I feel a bit guilty telling you all my good news as I know its what everyone wants.  xxx


----------



## popsi

congrats to you claire.. so happy for you dont feel bad at all.. it gives us lots of hope that positives do happen, take care and keep us informed xx


----------



## kara76

well done claire

girls i feel ****


----------



## helenstar

Thank you girls. xx

Kara are you feeling really ill?


----------



## kara76

im feeling sick and have a wicked head ache

this better flipping well work this time lol


----------



## CookieSal

Well done Claire - good on you  

Kara - sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish babe    

Trigger went OK.  No more bleeding since last night but I am still convinced I am doomed.  The bloating eased after the bit of bleeding so I am thinking something has happened.  On the bright side, my surge showed this morning which means 1. The monitor is working and 2.  I had not surged before.  So unless I can ov without surge which I believe is impossible, eggs should still be intact!

Just been to the cinema to try and distract me - pretty ropey film (Nims Island) but it passed some time.  Got reflexology later today and if I am not   by then it will be a miracle.


----------



## kara76

sal you truely are a mad one, i think you might be imagining the bloating going so lets try this, imagine that ec being a wonderful experience, the mind can work both ways and i think you need to turn your negative thoughts into postives ones

each time you feel negative tell yourself to stop and turn it into something postive

lets do a test

im so scared of ec and worried it will hurt change that to im excited about ec as im a step closer to pregnancy, it might be a little uncomfy but I WILL MANAGE


----------



## CookieSal

I'm trying - honestly I am    I just feel so frightened.  I am   that this is all in my head and tomorrow evening I will be telling you that I have X number of eggs and we're waiting to hear if they fertilise.  The clinic will think I am nuts if I turn up tomorrow telling them I have ov early again - they thought I was slightly strange last time.....


----------



## kara76

aww hunni

you had a bad experience last time and it will make you fightened. 

i don't know what else i can say to try and help you, you really must try and help yourself now. try the mind over matter thing please


----------



## CookieSal

I have just been to loo and have a little more very light brown spotting.  It's messing with my mind but all I can do now is wait and speak to the doc tomorrow before they start anything.    It was bad enough before but this makes it worse.  

I am going to try and put this out of my mind for a few hours - probably the best way to achieve this will be to SLEEP!


----------



## kara76

ok is the light brown spotting when you wipe? is it in your knickers? or are your poking?


----------



## CookieSal

Tiny bit on panty liner and there when I wipe, not been prodding.  Very light coloured and watery looking.    Most odd.


----------



## kara76

brown is old blood, i really would try not to worry hun

your hormones are sky high at the moment


----------



## kara76

right im off for sunday dinner yum yum

sal if your not online later good luck and being a betting woman, i bet tomorrow will be fine so no fibbing lol


----------



## miriam7

congrats claire ..thats great news


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks girls - will try and keep my chin up for now.


----------



## ANDI68

Congratulations on your   Claire


----------



## Moth

Congratulations Claire - that's great news.  

Sal - you'll be fine tomorrow - like Kara says, just think positive thoughts instead of negative ones - you'll sail through it.

Moth x


----------



## popsi

Sal - just wanted to come in and wish you huge huge 
    
for tomorrow chick, it will all be ok i am sure and you will get a lovely collection of eggs followed by embies to put back in   , lots of love to  you xx


love to everyone else, hope your all having a good weekend, mine is not so good as i feeling very low and teary all the bloody time and its not like me so i dont like it ! so may not be round much girls as dont want to bring  the mood down xx


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations on your Bfp claire thats fab news  

Sal~Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow and stop worrying you will be fine like the girls have said   love emmaxxxxxxx

Hello to the rest of you girls    hugs to you all  

Aww pops im sorry ur still feeling down hun    i hope you start to feel better soon hun xxxx

kara ~sorry your feeling crap as well, hope feel better soon ....

Andi i hope you are doing ok hun ??

hows the rest of you doing ?


----------



## Moth

Andrea / Kara - sorry that you're not feeling too good - hang on in there girls!  

Moth x


----------



## helenstar

Popsi/Kara - Hope you are boh feeling a bit better this evening.  

Good Luck Sally for tmrw  

Thank you everyone for all you messages   xxx


----------



## kara76

sal good luck tomorrow 

i hope you are feeling a little calmer now


----------



## miriam7

yep  sally for the morning incase you go to bed early! im off to watch the footy in my mums


----------



## ANDI68

GOOD LUCK Sal


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for tomorrow sal


----------



## KellyG

Ive come in to say [fly]*GOOD LUCK SAL!!!  * 
[/fly]

   

[fly] [/fly]

Lots of love 
Kelly 
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx


----------



## deblest

Just popped in to say I got my fingers and toes crossed for Sal today     for good eggies!!


----------



## miriam7

hope all went well sally... im hoping no news is good news!


----------



## CookieSal

Sadly not Miriam - I am home and feel fine but as I had feared my body had jumped the gun and I had already ovulated.  Arianna found approx 4 follicles in total, my ovaries were already rising which apparently means they had released and were back to rest mode and all she managed to get out were 2 eggs.  Ok so they will try and fertilise them overnight (I don't hold out much hope as they can't be very good eggs if they hadn't abandonned ship like the others) and even if they do fertilise, there is no certainty that my lining will now be suitable to receive the goods so they may have to be frozen if they're good enough and wait for another cycle.

I have had a quick chat with Arianna about what to do about this as I am sure I ov early last time and whilst she didn't want to go into too much detail until we know what will happen with these 2, I got the impression that my body is naturally too fertile and sensitive for the likes of Puregon and it may be that Clomid might be a better option - I am assuming from my limited knowledge that it is a much milder version of stimming.  There must be a way to make this easier as I am sure the main issue is timing - perhaps they can do more than 1 x IUI per cycle to try and capture the moment more effectively.

Anyone know much about clomid? - I was under the impression that it was used for people who don't ov but there must be other uses too.

Nothing else to report for today - I am a bit fed up but not devestated as I feel I am getting more knowledge with all of this and at least it wasn't anywhere near as traumatic this time.


----------



## popsi

Sal - good to see you arounds babe .. shows that your feeling better than last time 

I am sorry it did not go as planned i know exactly how you are feeling as the same happened to me last time 6 good follicles and only one egg.. is soul destroying i know.. but at least the sperm you have is top quality honey so never say never ok xx

I was on clomid for 18 months, its a lot milder than injectables, when i was on 50mg i had one follicle, 100mg and 150mg 2 occasionally 3 .. so maybe this would be better for you honey, as remember you dont have problems ovulating, i dont understand why they have to medicate you at all and cant just do natural cycles around your own ovulation < i know some clinics do this.. maybe not IVF wales >

You just take it easy now babe.. as you never know you may be having ET in the next couple of days and you dont want to be tired out.

Love to everyone else.. i off for a lie down now as af so heavy its draining me


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry to hear you're feeling rough babe    Hope AF eases off soon.

I really don't think ET is on the cards as I suspect my lining won't be up to it.  Saying that, I did bleed much less than last time so that's one bonus and I can't believe how much less pain I am in.  I feel completely fine at the moment....maybe worse later but for the moment I feel alright and not even   even though I am obviously disappointed.  I am going down the line of thinking - if this doesn't come to anything then I know why and it is far from the end of the road; we just need to work out a better way of timing things. 

Sending you lots of


----------



## deblest

Hi all

Sorry to hear Sal - glad to see your keeping positive tho.  That's really good.  I'll still keep fingers crossed for u


----------



## kara76

sal you know how sorry i am but thats the right way to look at it hunni

you keep that chin up

sorry only quick but im in work and boss is behind me


----------



## miriam7

sorry sally ..glad it wasnt too bad this time tho.. wishing you luck over nite still because you never know       ive been over jeffs mums they had 6 rescued battery hens yesterday and they have just let them out of there hutch   i think im going to be eating a lot less chicken now


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Sal how disappointing.

I'm glad to hear that you're not too down.  Wishing you a positive phone call tomorrow    and that you make ET

And   hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## ebonie

Sorry sal   but as the girls have said i really hope u get a positive phone call tomorrow 
Thinking of you   love emmaxxx


----------



## welshgirl77

HI all 
I'm having FET at caru following a failed IVF in Dec- I have 3 embies in the freezer and i've got 1 more week of HRT then I can scan to see what my lining is doing. Don't know when ET will be though, either that week or next. Getting quite excited but trying to stay calm as i worked myself into a lather with the IVF last time. Not looking forwardto the pessaries though, they are icky.  HRT/ FET is much more gentle and i don't feel so bad, much better than carrying around what felt like 2 bowling balls where my ovaries used to be or thats what it felt like with the stim drugs.
 to all


----------



## miriam7

welcome welshgirl    you have come to the right place.. best of luck for your tx ..hope you stick around (no pun intended)   girls i have good news of my gp i saw her today to book my 21 day blood test for fri..she says she will definetly fund at least 1 go of my drugs for a fresh cycle they have done it for other people going private in the past.. im in shock and really pleased


----------



## ebonie

Hello welsh girl welcome hun i am sure u will fit in well here and good luck for tx !!! 
Thats fab news miriam   im so pleased  for you hun thats brilliant news what a nice doctor u got love emmaxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

welcome welsh girl

i saw you on the fet board, im am pretty sure we are on the same day

im on hrt day 7 today, my lining scan is day 12 which is friday


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Welsh Girl and good luck!

Good news Miriam .. you all have such nice GP's   I think I need to move area.

I called mine last week to see how my request from Health Commission Wales is doing (since LHB and GP won't fund) no reply yet and was told to chase up HCW .. guess what girls, they hadn't even had my GP letter!  Spent another day yesterday getting people to do their job again ....it so frustrates me.  I wonder why someone up there is so determined to make this an even harder road for us  

Sorry to rant!

Sal, thinking of you honey, hope the phonecall is good!    

Starting work later today and I intend to cycle to the shop first .... DON'T LAUGH GIRLS!


----------



## popsi

Andi - well done on the cycling hun, i see your new ticker your gonna be very good, hope  your feeling ok x

Sal -     for the call love, hope that your ok, i will be in touch later   

Miriam, Kara, Emma, Moth, Ness, chillie and everyone else that my s  brain has forgotten hope your all ok,

well i off to work now, sickness is back again today    hope nobody annoys me LOL !!


----------



## Ravan

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi.Sorry I missed you all at the last meet.Hope you all had fun.
And I thought I'd give you an update on my tx.
I'm almost there...hopefully e/c on monday....and I have 30 follicles!

hope everyone is well,thinking of you all xx


----------



## CookieSal

Update for you ladies - my 2 little hangers-on both fertilised which was the biggest shock of the day so far. (I didn't think they stood any chance at all)  Arianna called me this morning and went through the situation we have.  Basically because I ov'd early my hormones are no longer going to be right for implantation, coupled with the fact that my lining will be screwed as I bled again so we have decided to freeze these 2 little ones and I will go for a frozen transfer next month when my lining can be built up nicely and there can be minimal "surgical stuff" which my body isn't able to deal with.  In fact Arianna said she didn't want to be doing anything that involved needles and my body in the future if.

This week is not as I had hoped it would be obviously but it is a sensible plan and all in all the best outcome I could have prayed for under the circumstances.  This cycle has shown one thing quite strongly - my body is way too sensitve for the usual IUI / IVF drugs and Arianna agreed that if this doesn't work then any future attempts should be a natural as possible.

The one continuing concern is my fibroid and if it does prove to be an issue then I guess I will have to consider finding a surrogate to carry my embies.  Ideally Karen, which to me would be wonderful, but possibly not in the mind of my career orientated DP.  Still all that is down the line at this stage.  

One thing I will say is that the care I have received from the team has been fabulous this week.  The fact that Arianna called me herself this morning really meant a lot and shortly afterwards Andy the embryologist called and was also very helpful.

I'm a bit bloated and tender today but this is a fraction of the way I felt after my follie reduction last time.

Can I just say thank you to all of you who were sending out   and   for me last night.  You are the best! 

Sorry that's a real AAM post - how are you all doing? xxx


----------



## Ravan

Sal...so happy that your 2 fertilised.Glad you are feeling better than last time.
And great that they want natural cycles for you.
amanda x


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks hun, sounds as if you're responding well


----------



## Ravan

maybe too well lol
After jabbing for nearly 8 weeks my poor belly is running out of hurt free zones!
But it will soon be done


----------



## CookieSal

Absolutely - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Ravan

And for you too


----------



## miriam7

andi  i havent rode a bike for so long ive prob forgot how to ! i was really shocked my gp said yes without asking the rest of the practise she said no probs for 1 go .. its not fair at all that some refuse   well done sally on your 2 embies   will you been doing a natural cycle next month then with me?   not long now ravan best of luck for monday and hope to see you on the next meet up


----------



## deblest

Good news about your eggies Sal


----------



## CookieSal

I'm not sure to be honest hun.  I was listening but not really processing what I was being told.  All I know is that I have to call on the day I start bleeding to make an appointment for a tx planning meeting and Louise had said something about starting pills on day 2 - all a bit jumbly in my head.  Have been looking into FET over on that section of the forums and whilst obviously I have to pray that zig and zag thaw OK, the procedure itself sounds better for me - more natural and less traumatic.

Well done on getting your drugs funded babe, that is sure to be a huge help.

Thanks Debi x


----------



## miriam7

right maybee they are just going to give you the hrt pills that kara is taking for her medicated.. i think there for your lining .. hopefully they will thaw fine


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Sal .... woowwee a mad few days for you  

Ravan, good luck for EC


----------



## helenstar

Congratulaions Sal on the embies! x


----------



## ebonie

Congrats on the embies sal


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say well done to Sal on your two little embies.. i told you that they were fighters, and try not to worry too much about next stage now.. one step at a time honey xx 

hope everyone else is ok.. i am struggling at the moment have no positivity in my at all  . so not gonna get you all down and hang about.

cya when i feel more positive xx


----------



## CookieSal

Sweetie - you won't bring us down, we share the good and the bad.  If you want to talk and get it out then please don't bottle it up xxxx


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi you wont get us down as sal said we are here to share the good and the bad hun please just keep on chatting hun about anything u want we are here to listen love emma xxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

come back popsi dont be down we are all here to listen to rants! i think we need to revive the pma thread


----------



## kara76

sal well done and any questions about fet i will try and help

popsi sweet heart you must stick around, this is what we are here for. don't feel alone mate


----------



## popsi

thanks for all your messages girls xx 

i have been busy sorting things out in my ebay shop to keep my mind of things.. got square eyes now xx


----------



## kara76

square eyes lol

you should rest hunni

how are you sleeping?


----------



## popsi

kara.. sleeping rubbish !! but i always do.. side effect of M.E. !!


----------



## kara76

ahh you must be tired hun and that doesn;t help does it


----------



## KellyG

Evening girls hope your ok 


Miriam thats fab news your doc is great  

Popsi i hope you feel a bit better hun 

Sal im soo pleased you got 2 embies

Hope all you other ladies are well 

xxx


----------



## kara76

im so glad you said that kelly

yeah miriam great news from your gp


----------



## KellyG

well we have to stick together, im gonna be needing you lot shortly and im soooooo greatful for you all, all your words have meaning and there is genuine support behind each and every screen name xx


----------



## kara76

kelly we are meeting up on firday if you free


----------



## miriam7

good luck tomorrow kelly and spooks..popsi when is your scan?


----------



## popsi

kara -- yes lack of sleep is not nice, dont think its helping my mood, was still wide awake at 2am this morning  

miriam -- my scan is friday hun 

lots of love to all you other girls,.. thanks for your support sending love and   to everyone xxx


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

my dreams are so nice, yesterday i dreamt of a a postive hpt and last night i had a massive pregnant belly (please be a sign)


----------



## deblest

Morning everyone

Just posting something to see if my new ticker works.  It better.  Took me ages to work out how to do it  .

I'm starting to feel really different now.  Feel sick, boobies still hurt like hell to the point I was in tears night before last.  Had a weepy moment coz I tripped over my jammie bottoms and spilt my drink   but apart from that I'm fine.  Cramping has eased off a lot.  Was really worried Mon night as thought my period would start - but it hasn't and won't i hope  

Hope everyone is ok  and to everyone


----------



## deblest

oh poo   didn't work. here we go again


----------



## deblest

yay 

Ooooh Kara - maybe a premonition and not a dream hey


----------



## kara76

nice ticker hun


----------



## deblest

Why thank you.  I'm hoping it'll make this 2ww go quicker - it's doing my head in already.  Soooooooooo tempted to just do a hpt.


----------



## kara76

no you can't do a hpt is way too early


----------



## CookieSal

Absolutely not - would mess with your head even more if you do one now.  Your symptoms sound promising though.


----------



## deblest

Ok I'll behave now   Think I just needed someone to say NO

Thanks girls


----------



## kara76

i really need to get myself going and do some house work but i can't be borrow lol

think i must eat some chocolate too

i go up to 4 pills today, i cant believe how quick this is going


----------



## CookieSal

I feel a bit ropey still so I am trying to work at home - I just want to sleep.    Still losing a bit of light brown stuff (few spots of red last night) - I think I need to get past this week so I can get over the fact that my little ones can't go back in yet.    I know it is the right decision but for some reason I still feel very emotional about it.


----------



## kara76

you are bound to feel emotional about it but i can understand why, they must have saw you lining wasn;t the best and if this were the case et would have ben pointless hun


----------



## CookieSal

Absolutely, don't get me wrong, even I know that my lining would not have been in good shape for it after EC and the bleeding (and especially as my hormone levels would have been wrong aswell with ov having been early).  I'm grateful to Arianna and team for taking the decision for me as I would have been worried had we proceded and felt very negative about my chances.  I just wish I didn't feel so sad.


----------



## kara76

im worrying myself here i have just starting cleaning inside my kitchens cupboards

aww im so sorry you feel so sad mate, there is no way round that except to lick those wounds and pick yourself up.i know that next week if we don't make blast im gona be gutted bt i will look to when we can start again


----------



## CookieSal

Cleaning kitchen cupboard - you should take your temperature missy!

I am going to try and regain some PMA - I feel better knowing that IVF Wales has such a good thaw rate so Zig and Zag at least stand a chance.  I know a lot of ladies have a bit of spotting after EC so I don't think I am a complete freak and I have to focus on being strong and relaxed for next month.  I wish I could shut my brain off to all of this for a week or 2 but no point in wishing for the impossible...it's not going to go away; I just have to wait til I feel physically back on top form then try and have some fun for a while til AF shows up and I know what's what for this next stage.


----------



## kara76

spotting after ec is normal hun, remember a needle has been through your vaginal wall and its gona bleed

think im gona scrub the down stairs today and start upstairs tomorrow

mil, niece and nephew are coming to stay the first week in august and at least if i scrub well now i won't have to do it closer to that date


----------



## CookieSal

Fair enough oh domestic goddess!

Thanks for the reassurance - am going to take it easy til the spotting stops then get back to normal.


----------



## kara76

yeah use this next month or so to enjoy things

it took me a long time to enjoy the time between treatments and now i make sure i do, i even try and work treatment around life and not the other way

have a wicked headache though and just had some monster munch ( a must when having tx lol) and i feel yucky....must keep cleaning and popping on here of course


----------



## CookieSal

I need to have a shower but it will have to wait a minute as little Bessy has just come up for a cwtch.  Hoping there will be a good Air Crash Investigation show on this afternoon - I'm getting addicted LOL


----------



## kara76

yeah i like that program too but im busy lol

gona have a cuppa soup soon, getting bored of cleaning already


----------



## CookieSal

I am generally bored with cleaning before I even start.  I have at least had a shower now...it's all progress


----------



## kara76

wish i was rich and could have a cleaner lol

just got a cuppa soup and some bread, need to shift this head ache


----------



## CookieSal

Lingering headaches suck - presumably it's the hormones so the usual things won't help?    I very gently wheeled the dyson over the lounge this morning just to pick up the worst of the bits.  That's it now though, I am recuperating so the rest is down to Karen LOL


----------



## kara76

i use the head stuff and it does work a little, i know my hormones are going the right way as i have loads of cm and feel horny as hell lol

the cleaning thing well god knos what has got into me,umm this soup is nice


----------



## CookieSal

Oooh la la - has Luke been warned? LOL


----------



## kara76

no i haven't warned him that might put him off lol

just thought if i ave to do my first even gestone jab on sunday i will have to do it while im out, now usually i really don't mind this BUT with it being the first even i really wana do it at home


----------



## CookieSal

Bless you - I wouldn't be brave enough to do a first whilst out but I reckon you can handle it!


----------



## kara76

this time i might just go home to do it and take a mate , he can video it lol


----------



## CookieSal

Crazy girl! LOL


----------



## kara76

a video could be helpful to someone, someday lol


----------



## CookieSal

Absolutely ...but the first one?  LOL  Right I have to try and do some work.


----------



## kara76

yeah maybe i should do the first one alone lol, good thinking batman , might video it myself though


----------



## kara76

i feel sick yet have a onion craving

do i have caramelised onions pork chop and mash and gravey, do cream cheese and onion mash with pork


----------



## popsi

kara - i would have come for tea with you if i'd known you were having something nice, i had egg on toast  
my sickness is pretty good now, but mood still low, i just hope my body has responded to the dr !

Sal - hope your ok honey and taking it easy your poor body has been through a lot

andi - how are you today hun

Miriam, emma, raven, chilli, ness, deb and everyone who i have bound to have forgotten  ^hugme

Any news on Ness' scan ladies

Right going to listen to my ivf cd it arrived today.. maybe that will help a little,


----------



## kara76

i feel soooooooo sick

listen to the calming tones lol


----------



## popsi

kara... i really feel for you i hated feeling sick last week , and when i was on metformin was like it for 3 months it was a nightmare ! you poor thing


----------



## kara76

i know its only the drugs , when i had the hydros i was all sick so the feeling isn;t too bad, there was a time when i use to have to carry a sicky bag with me everywhere

im glad your sickness is better


----------



## popsi

well girls listened to the cd.. at first i though it was a little silly !! but i actually fell asleep !! and do feel relaxed after it and she says it gets better everyday.. oh well we will see but gonna stick with it at moment


----------



## kara76

you must have been tired lol

as long as it helps you huni


----------



## CookieSal

What CD was it babe?


----------



## KellyG

oo i was thinkin of gettin a ivf cd thingy, wots it called and is it any good? xxxx

evening to everyone xxx


----------



## popsi

ivf companion sal.. there are two parts to it one for leading up to it and one for after et (if i get that far !) .. I found it seemed fine... i bought mine off ebay.. i know claire used it and she got a BFP but i think you have to be prepared to give it a chance.. not for everyone i sure


----------



## CookieSal

Oh well that sounds like a positive move on your part.    How are you feeling?

Evening Kelly


----------



## popsi

pretty much the same Sal.. how are you  babe ?


----------



## CookieSal

Ditto - but as you'll see from the other thread I have at least discovered a way to put things into perspective LOL


----------



## KellyG

evening sal how u doing huni?


----------



## popsi

LMAO ! yes just  seen it, i recommend the ivf companion cd instead lol


----------



## CookieSal

Yeah but I'm not allowed any more IVF - Arianna doesn't want any needles near me from now on.  Hence Zig and Zag have to stick or it's back to hit and miss IUIs


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry Kelly - I'm fine babe.  Just praying my tummy deflates soon


----------



## helenstar

Hi Andrea

Glad you got the IVF Companion CD! It takes a while to get into, but I've used my'n everyday and most nights and I'm normally sleeping before the end! I think anything that helps you relax is worth getting! 

Hope everyone is ok  xxx


----------



## kara76

popsi good luck with your scan, i might see you there


----------



## kara76

popsi how you feeling mate?


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck with your scans tomorrow Kara and Andrea.  Miriam your blood test too and Sally your 1st day back at work.

Hope your cycles are going well girls


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok andi ..and looking forward to a right gossip   with kara tomorrow! who else is going?


----------



## popsi

Kara.. i am okish !! feeling a bit anxious tonight hoping that all will be well tomorrow, and i have no cysts this time, if i do me and John were just saying i thinking of calling it off and doing SP next month, i know its a big decision but with only one ovary i cant afford to lose any valuable room on it with a dr cyst.  ! had reflexology today which was lovely  , how are you feeling honey, hows the hrt going, hoping you have a lovely thick cozy lining for your little embies next week.

Miriam - how are you chick.. when is your blood test 

Andi - how are you doing babe   thinking about you lots xx

xx


----------



## miriam7

blood test in the morning when you and kara are getting scanned .. i hope i get the results quite quick dnt want to be waiting for them!


----------



## KellyG

miriam what are your bloods for?

kara and popsi hope your scans are ok


----------



## kara76

my scan is 915am

popsi will this cheer you up










me all girlie


----------



## popsi

miriam good luck babe xxx hope it wont be too long

kelly thank you honey x you will have your plan soon and will be on this mad crazy rollercoaster

I having glass of wine now to try to calm me down my heart is racing tonight and me M.E. is horrendous !! be glad when tomorrow is over... then can fact next lot of worrrie !

Kara !! you look really really Fab !!    .. i had gold dresses in my wedding too


----------



## miriam7

kelly its just to check my own progesterone level will be good enough for a natural transfer next month .. i want to see your pic kara!


----------



## kara76

wine will deffo help


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara that picture looks lovely hun you all look fabolous !!!!!


----------



## miriam7

popsi hows your wine going down! emma have you drunk to much? im so   i have only just seen kara posted the pic here!


----------



## deblest

I hope everyone who has app's today all goes well


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just an update ... lining was 3mm and no cyst !!!! <had one through dr last time> so all looks ok and start stimming on Tuesday 2nd with scan on the 8th  

sorry for only me post i off to listen to my ivf cd now and a nice soak in the bath xx


----------



## KellyG

hiya popsi glad your scan was ok, good luck with next week hun x

just waiting for news on kara and miriam now


----------



## popsi

thanks deb xx hope your ok, i can see Miriam has been looking after to you today x

well cd did the same again.. fell asleep feel lovely and relaxed and refreshed again now x  not like me to find things like that work lol


----------



## miriam7

thats great popsi you better make the most of your wine this weekend now before you start stimming   blood test was easy peesy didnt hurt a bit!


----------



## popsi

miriam -- may have one or two glasses before tuesday  , when will you have your results honey


----------



## miriam7

nurse said try phoning on tue for results so hopefully then! are you up to date with big bro news today?


----------



## kara76

popsi well done hun

my scan was good lining is 14.7 and triple lined

the plan

last suprecur on sunday

gestone/clexane/steriod on monday

thaw tuesday evening

transfer wed (day 3) or friday blastocyst

im tired now lol


----------



## popsi

kara - brilliant news honey !, have a rest now its been a long day, glad you enjoyed where did you go ? who went ? i so nosey lol

Miriam - yes i have been keeping update with it


----------



## kara76

can;t remember what it was called

me, andi, ravan,ness, nikki and tanya.....nosey is ok


----------



## popsi

oohh sounds fab   how is ness honey ... how was her scan


----------



## miriam7

thats good news to kara ..   how was everyone ? hows nikki and ness? and whos tanya!


----------



## kara76

tanya is nikkis lovely friend, ness looks wonderful, nikki is ok


----------



## miriam7

glad nikis ok ..saw last night she has had another negative    has the sickness faded off for ness?


----------



## ebonie

Hel;lo girls im glad everrything went good for you today kara hun good luck for next week not that u ll need it sounds fab     




miriaM I HOPE everything went ok today hun sorry i aint been on linee but been so busy big hugs hugs to hearing ur news       

popsi hun glad all is ok for ur scan babes an i am so glad ur enjoying ur cd it will do wonders with u   


sorry t anyone i have missed but i am slightky drunk love you all loads hope ur all ok emmazxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deblest

Everything sounds so positive its great.  I do so hope we all get our dreams oh god here I go again.  I can't stop  .  but its happy  

      to everyone


----------



## kara76

aww your crying bless ya

i feel pretty crap today, head ache sicky and tired, im not allowed a week off in august and im stressing about the gestone and until ive done one i think nothing will make that go away

lack of sleep isn;t helping and being in work is ******* me off


----------



## popsi

Deb - bless you honey xx its all the hormones making you feel like that 

Kara - sorry you feel poorly, i am sure you will be fine with the gestone love, but like you say it will worry you until first one is over xx sorry your having a bad time in work and not allowed to be off, that must be tough on you x

well as for me .. i have been to have my hair done, so at least i look presentable again, it was horrible after last time i was not happy it looked dreadful <as i am sure you girls can confirm from the meet LOL> but colour nice again now, i chilling today and going strawberry picking tomorrow , so enjoying quality time with dh which is nice xx


----------



## deblest

I guessed it might be the hormones.  I feel sooooo tired now.  Feel a slight headache coming on too.  Thinks I might just rest my brain for a bit.  Thanks for all your support


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies.. i am laughing at emmas drunk post i see you corrected some spelling with the reason being "you are drunk" pmsl hope your ok debi and kara dnt fret bout the gestone ..if i can do them with ease im sure you can hunny


----------



## kara76

ravan got 13 eggs, thats 13 each and her lining is 12.5

well done hun

me im nervous, steriods taken so thats one job done.


----------



## miriam7

whoo hoo well done ravan thats a lot of eggs chick.. i bet the other lady is really happy too!   dnt be nervous kara ... i cant wait till after you have done your gestone jab and you come on her sayin easy peesey! what time you doin it?


----------



## deblest

Yay to Ravan.


----------



## kara76

im doing it around 8pm and will have a house full as its poker night, so won't get a chance to come online tonight


----------



## ebonie

Well done ravan that is fab news wow u had some eggs hun i hope ur feeling ok hun !!!

Kara good luck for ur gestone jab hun ull be fine   

How is the rest of you girls ?

I have been painting my garden walls all afternoon havent long finished and i still need to do another coat but run out   so that wil have to wait but omg it looks much better as it was plain boring concrete walls before now its nice and cream and fresh lol havent i got a exciting life


----------



## deblest

U can do mine when ur finished if you like


----------



## ebonie

Lol ok deb i will be over as soon as im finished


----------



## miriam7

emma .. i gotta finish my skirting boards of later! good luck for your jab kara .. even tho i know you will be fine


----------



## ebonie

Im glad im finished for the night miriam enjoy ur painting lol skirting boards are so fiddly aint they


----------



## popsi

emma - i love painting concrete lol !! i hate boring grey my DH hates it when i start looking at outside paint lol

Miriam - good luck with your skirtings love !! hope you have your blood tests tomorrow 

Kara - good luck with the jab honey you will be fine your an expert x

Deb - hope your ok, read  your post on other thread hope your ok xx

Well i am having an indian for food so looking forward to that now, lots of chicken as its got protein in it  

Sal - wherever  you are love hope your feeling ok x

Lots of love to everyone else

x


----------



## ebonie

LOl pops when i first thought about doing it i was   but when i got in to it and to see the change was good lol u must be mad pops lol 
How are you hun


----------



## popsi

i am ok em, nervous as hell but ok ! 

i am not mad lol.. i tell dh what colours i like and where to paint and he does it  .. i am neither mad not stupid LMAO !!!!


----------



## ebonie

pmsl u are a wise lady pops pmsl 

Ohh u will be fine  babes keep listening to ur cd hun sound slike it calms u down


----------



## kara76

gestone went totally fine and i will be honest i didn;t feel it, this was after a large glass of cider

i did it at 830pm with a house full of people down stairs, got luke to draw on my bum and draw a cross on the uppeer out quater, i put the gestone in my bra for 30mins so it was nice and warm and thin

fill you syringe etc, the  i lie on the bed ( seems easier ) and i speaded the skin and didn;tpinching as my clinic said to ( i shall be telling them this of course)

i put 2 fingers on the spot and postioned the needle and looked away and pushed, i looked and the needle was in, i pulled back to check or blood and then plunged, it was fine, i rubbed the area for a while after and my butt did go a little numb but no pain, got to do a left handed out tomorrow as im doing the other butt cheek

luke made a joke that i m a drama queen about it all and out mate told him straight, luke is the type who would rather take the **** than say something good so tomorrow im gona tell him i need him to check the syringe has no blood in it lol oh im evil

off to bed soon, poker was fun


----------



## ebonie

oh im glad the gestone was ok for you hun maybe the cider did have a numbing effect 
Left side maybe a bit more awkward though wont it kara i like ur thinking on getting luke to check the syringe lol and i have to laugh at the cross on ur hind quarters pmsl 
Thinking of you  hun hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

lol the writing on my butt helped lol

Bottom is numb today i have to say


----------



## miriam7

kara glad your jab was ok! my blood result was not back yet   so i will phone again tomorrow!


----------



## kara76

typical gp's

my thaw is happening now omg


----------



## miriam7

whoo hoo  .. ok sending some         come on little ones


----------



## kara76

i am quite calm for this part the nerves for me this time will be in the morning when i need at least one to divide


----------



## miriam7

is lyndon gunna ring you to let you know ? wishing you loads of luck .. got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## kara76

he will email as soon as he knows which should be soon


----------



## kara76

100% survival. 2 x 7cell, 1 x 6cell. All safely in the incubator.

come on mother nature


----------



## miriam7

great .. keep growing little ones!


----------



## kara76

good luck popsi with your stimms tonight, im left hand jabbing


----------



## ebonie

Thats fab news kara keep growing   

Ohh miriam gp,s are a pain sometimes aint they i hope u hear in the morning !!!


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

your support is great and means the world to me, just hope i get a transfer now


----------



## popsi

as i told you earlier Kara i am thinking of you, and good luck hun     

Miriam     doctor hope you get it tomorrow babe 

Ebone - hows your day been any more paiting ??


----------



## kara76

good luck with the jabs tonight matey


----------



## ebonie

Im good thanks popsi no more painting today lol i hope ur ok hun ..


----------



## kara76

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## popsi

thanks Kara, I just hope its not the beginning of the end   thats all.. gonna get john to mix them all up for me and inject myself much to his disapointment he would love to give me them  

its been quiet in here for a few days...WHERE ARE YOU GIRLS !!!!!!


----------



## kara76

i think i need luke to check the syringe tonight lol


----------



## popsi

for sure you do Kara !! i would not attempt it without him checking for blood


----------



## kara76

its left handed tonight too lol


----------



## kara76

deb

good luck for you test tomorow


----------



## welshgirl77

Hi all, anyone having ET on thursday?

Pessaries started today,icky. Alot seems to come out. Its a shame you can't get an applicator like you get with tampons,it would make it a whole lot simpler to apply!


----------



## kara76

good luck with et huni

the pesseries are ok but make you fart lots lol,so thaw is thursday morning?

im on gestone , good old bottom jabs


----------



## miriam7

have you done your stimms then popsi? how you feeling tonight kara ? ive been busy trying to finish my skirting boards..still not done.. ive had enough now wish i never started!


----------



## popsi

ok i dont like menopur at all


----------



## miriam7

dont like doing them or just dont like it!


----------



## popsi

dont like the mixing, buggered up one bottle had to bin it !!! the syringe seemed to have a mind of its own !!!!


----------



## kara76

its the suction huni

if you have a problem with that, piece the tops first and that stops the suction and as your using it there and then it would do any damage


----------



## miriam7

o right i wouldnt know bout menopur.. puregon pen is simple.. even for me!


----------



## popsi

i did do that Kara (andrea told me too), well Dh did for me but he used the small needle, will try a bigger needle for the piercing tomorrow night .. just had a big big      now i hate all this crap !! sorry girls ... DH just poured me a small glass of red wine now as i so stressed !  feel pathetic now this is not me


----------



## kara76

aww huni

menopur can be tricky no need to feel pathetic


----------



## popsi

thank you Kara you always manage to make us feel better x

when will lyndon be in touch again hun


----------



## kara76

i am so glad ive have helped just a tiny bit hunni

you will be ok huni

lyndon should be in touch before or around 10am omg!!!


----------



## popsi

omg!! well text me coz i at work in case i don't get online


----------



## kara76

i will txt hunni as soon as i hear.

i will have to send a mass txt lol


----------



## KellyG

popsi     and a big sloppy kiss  

kara       <--- thats not baby dust but embie dust 

when is debs test?


----------



## kara76

embie dust is prefect


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls senidng you all loads of luck today xxx

Spooks what are u trying to say pmsl nothing wrong with a tipsy post hun sounds like ur old self hun nice to hear you sounding a bit more positive hun hope ur ok hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Right im defenitly going to bed but part of me wants to stay up till 10am for karas news lol come on lyndon phone kara lol seriously thinking of u hugs emmaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

no news yet girls and yep im flipping nervous now as i havent a clue what is gona happen today


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara i bet u are nervous hun, im still up lol, Is luke working hun ..


----------



## kara76

yeah i am and yep luke is in work and if i need to go today i will pick him up o the way

i just hope and pray that at least one has divided or i will be gutter but will have to move on


----------



## ebonie

aww hun i hope and pray for u that they do  

sorry i took so long i was taking my laptop up to bed and brushing my teeth im in bed now lol


----------



## kara76

omg come on , come on , come on

im nervous but also calm as there is nothing at all i can do about anything


----------



## ebonie

no u cant hun its all down to mother nature ..
wat time  did lyndon say he would ring u


----------



## kara76

10 ish and its 10 past lol

i just hope its not bad news......time will tell


----------



## ebonie

oh god come on lyndon get on the blo.dy phone 
Oh i pray its not bad news hun 

keep positive hun i know easier said than done!!
did u sleep ok last night


----------



## kara76

i didn't sleep great my right bottom cheek is numb but i did get some rumpy pumpy lol


----------



## ebonie

oh well so long as u had feeling elsewhere thats the main thing


----------



## kara76

pmsl

i am jumping everytime i get a new email but im ok really


----------



## ebonie

lol if u are slow replying to posts i look at ur profile and see what ur doing and how long u was away for,pmsl if ur longer than two or three mins my brain is thinking ur on the phone pmsl im as bad as you now


----------



## kara76

he is emailing

god please please please don't be bad news....nerves are building now

your being a star staying here with me


----------



## ebonie

ohh god i pray it wont be bad news      

i will be here for you !!


----------



## kara76

maybe i should think no news is good news!!!!


----------



## ebonie

yip that is a true saying hun '
No news is good news   
Hows ur dog i bet he thinks ur acting weird   in a good way lol


----------



## kara76

rex is running up and down the stairs like a mad dog lol


----------



## ebonie

this is you now lol on a roller coaster of emotions lol


----------



## kara76

i love it, the car at the back with its arms or is that legs in the air is well funny


----------



## ebonie

Oh yeah i never noticed that one pmsl very observant aint i


----------



## kara76

i have 2 x 8 cell and 1 x 12 cell from the 6 cell

we are going for transfer asap


----------



## ebonie

so ur going in today for transfer hun


----------



## kara76

yep gona have a bath and then leave


----------



## ebonie

omg  kara wishing you all the love and luck in the world   you take it easy and speak soon hun


----------



## kara76

have a nice sleep and thanks for the support hunni

off for a bath now


----------



## ebonie

No problem hun 
You just take it easy will be thinking of you later hugs emmaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deblest

Kara

keeping everything crossed for you huni


----------



## miriam7

hope transfer went well.. loving the cat rollercoaster pic emma!


----------



## kara76

UPDATE

I AM PUPO

ok the stroy goes

Lyndon called this morning at 1034am, 1 embryo was now a 12 cell (it was a 6 cell) and 2 x 8 cell (they were 7 cell) we had a chat and he felt that this would go to blast but keeping it in the lab might stress it and as we only have one to play with it should go back

i agreed 100% with this i have so much trust in Him

so i got ready and got going to the clinic, luke decides to tell me we have to go somewhere to pick up a steering wheel (men ) of course we couldn;t find the place and had a row lol opps, so we got to clinic at around 3pm

went to the unit and got ready lyndon came for a chat and had another look at the embryos, the 12 cell had moved on and is a morula and 2 8 cells are still that so we decide on a single embryo transfer with this prefect txt book embryo and the 2 others will stay in the lab to see what happens

transfer was good and fun, lots of laughing and joking which is great

so here i am PUPO

will arrange a blood test tomorrow but offical hpt day is the 18th July

am i disapointed about not going to blast , nope not at all, it will be early blast by tonight


----------



## miriam7

thats great news kara ...       sending some sticky vibes ..hope this is the 1!


----------



## kara76

i hope so too

PMA and all that jazz lol


----------



## KellyG

OMG i just held my breath reading those posts!!!!!!!!!!!

im well excited for you kara  

so this is for you

first you need

[fly][/fly]   

from ur ff mates

then u need

[fly][/fly]  (embie dust) 

for your lil embie

then you need

[fly][/fly]   

for your amazing knowledgeable head!!


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, that's fab news sweetie       

You take care of yourself, get pampered now.

What's going on with you not being allowed time off in August?

Andrea, hope the stims are going better.  I was like a t!t for a the first few days then I got the hang of it, it will get better.

There's far too much to catch up on here .... sorry!

Sal, hope you're okay


----------



## kara76

my bosses have their grandkids downfor a month so they can;t cover the


----------



## ANDI68

Can't they get a temp in?


----------



## kara76

lol they wouldn;t even think of that


----------



## ANDI68

I can cover ..... what's it worth?


----------



## kara76

now there is an idea lol


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls 
Hiya andi hun hope ur ok   

Kara congrats on being pupo i would have throttled luke if i was u lol but never mind all turned out good in the end how u feeling hun ?


----------



## kara76

i just do this with luke ******** lol

punishment is looking at gestone syringe lol


----------



## ebonie

dont blame u hun get him to suffer as well or you can always resort to giving him pricks in his Bottom


----------



## miriam7

pmsl   bet he would love that! wheres sally shes ever so quiet ?


----------



## kara76

i told clinic today while legs akimbo in the chair that they should have another chair for the partner lol


----------



## Moth

That would really put the men off!

Well done Kara on being PUPO, great news for you both  


Moth x


----------



## kara76

sal will be back im sure


----------



## popsi

Kara ... you know how pleased i am for you honey xxx take it easy

Miriam - great news on your blood results love xx

Emma - bless you for being with kara today i was peeping in work but cant log in and chat  

Andi - welcome back honey   hope your ok xx look forward to your holiday now done worry about the money ! x

Well i sitting here with hot water bottle on my stomach encouraging heat lol.. had to come home form work early today as have a really bad back, so have heat patch on back and bottle on front lol 

Sal is ok, just taking a little time out at moment i think x i sure she will be back when she ready xx


----------



## kara76

andrea have a soak in a hot bath hun


----------



## popsi

kara honey i did that when i came home,,, i looked like a lobster it was so hot lol !


----------



## ebonie

Hiya popsi and moth 
Aww sorry ur in pain popsi hope u feel better soon hun 
Moth Nice to see you back hun 
Im off now to chill out before i go to work 
you girls look after yourselves and keep safe !!!
And keep the      going !!!!

Good night love emma xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

ebonie again massive thanks for this morning


----------



## welshgirl77

I was meant to hear this morning form the embryologist but still no news. Mid pm and have horrible suspicion either 1 somethings gone wrong or 2 they will postpone till tomorrow. Rang clinic and they said they have just been busy. But very concerned. 
Had to do pr pessary today which has given me teriible cramps and soreness. will notbe impressed if i have to do same tomorrow + DH can't get time off and i can't go by myself.

Very upset , worried and miserable. I should be PUPO now, instead i'm waiting.


----------



## kara76

are they calling you back hun?


----------



## miriam7

hope your hear off them soon welsh girl.. waiing round for phonecalls is a nightmare! kara any news on your 2 embys from yesterday?


----------



## kara76

yes one is now a 10 cell but should be around 32 cells

having a few pains today but this is very normal

how are you hun?


----------



## miriam7

o well you defo have the right one put back    ..im good still on a painting mission! just had to book a smar for monday i forgot it would be coming up now i have them yearly see just hope the results will be back in time so i can carry on with july transfer


----------



## kara76

have you had abnormal cells?

sorry i forget, lots in my head at the moment

good girl for getting it done asap too, before your transfer, it will fly now you watch


----------



## miriam7

yeah abnormal cells but 5 yrs ago .. it will be day 31 on monday so i hope i dnt come on before hand!


----------



## kara76

i had abnormal cells around 10 years ago and had yearly smears for a few years too, its good that they look after is isn't it

you might come on by then if you do you can have it anyway i would have thought, i had one last fresh cycle when i was stimming as i didn't wana take the risk is pregnancy so did it then

yep deffo got the right embryo on board, should be early blast now and implanting tomorrow

come on mother nature


----------



## miriam7

well i have fingers crossed for you really hope this is the one        are you off work yesterday and today.. when you going back?


----------



## kara76

i was off yesterday but im in work today then off for 3 days

gona chill tomorrow and saturday im off to a car show woo hoo luke is doing a drift demo, i won't be drifting with embie on board

back to normal for me, just no hot baths which i will miss

gestone is gona good too, no bruises, just dots


----------



## miriam7

lol gestone jabs bruised me to bits ..no lumps yet? bath is what i miss the most on 2ww i hate showers! so your gunna watch luke drifting.. bet that will be hard for you


----------



## kara76

nope no lumps either, im only 3 jabs in though so maybe it will all come later

it will be hard to watch luke drift and not be able to have a skid myself but hey needs must

im feeling really good about this, i know i shouldn't get over confident but im flipping well gona enjoy being pupo

wonder where welshgirl has gone


----------



## miriam7

hopefully welsh girl has been phoned and told to go in for transfer    maybee they were just really busy ..wheres she live to ?


----------



## kara76

not a clue where she lives hun

i better go and do some work lol


----------



## kara76

hows the jabs popsi?


----------



## popsi

kara - last nights were a lot easier to mix i found, i think it was because i was less scared of them and knew what to do, so hopefully todays will be even better, i just hope that they are growing something down there on the little lonely ovary   .. how is my little PUPO friend doing


----------



## kara76

get that PMA put, i seem to have loads atm

im ok just off to jab my butt and then eat dinner


----------



## popsi

before you go ... email me some of that PMA chick  , good luck with the jabbing x


----------



## welshgirl77

Hi all, had my transfer. I am now officially on the 2ww. hooray
cervix spasmed again but otherwise ok. On dexamethasone now as they hatched the eggs.
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## KellyG

goodluck welshgirl


----------



## popsi

welshgirl .. sending you all the luck in the world


----------



## kara76

thats great welshgirl

2 x 8 cell back?

test date 18th?


----------



## kara76

gestone stung a little , left handed angle wasn't prefect but it was still ok, checked for blood was tricky and freaked luke a bit


----------



## KellyG

i would love to be a fly on the wall in your house when ur doing it kara, glad it was ok


----------



## miriam7

great news welshgirl   kara it is a bit tricky pulling the syringe back especially left handed...glad luk helped...i wouldnt trust jeff!


----------



## kara76

he didn;t so much help, he didn't wana hurt me bless


----------



## welshgirl77

so relived now, i was pulling my hair out this afternoon as it was 3.00 before they rwang me. 1 is in the incubator and will be refrozen tomorrow but 2 x 8cells back. a grade. i love seing the scan knowing they are there.. yipee. test 19th july


----------



## kara76

well done

so now the wait begins , you feel ok?


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Welshgirl.  What time did you have transfer?


----------



## kara76

morning all

think i have a little bit of thrush, im gona go and get some natural yoghurt when i can be bothered, even though i know its safe to use the cream im not going to

trouble is im not 100%sure it is thrush as i always feel uncomty when ive been messed with


----------



## kara76

anyone around tonight?

im feeling quite sicky think its the raging hormones


----------



## ANDI68

awww kara i'm here ... u av it from both ends


----------



## kara76

lol got to get up and leave home by 6am tomorrow

at least i will just be sat in the car and not driving


----------



## ANDI68

This is Luke's drifting treat?

Has his man flu gone then?


----------



## kara76

yeah the drift demo as castle combe

man flu has almost left the building........lol


----------



## ANDI68

Will you be staying over?


----------



## kara76

nah leave at 6am and be back mid afternoon or at 8pm at the very latest

got to do my first ever gestone jab out on sunday, will have to lie on the floor of the loos!!!!gona take a towel


----------



## ANDI68

Towel!!!!!  It would have to be an air bed for me


----------



## kara76

air bed and the rest hehe


----------



## ANDI68

Jeyes fluid, mop, mask etc etc etc


----------



## kara76

i can see it now

i can;t seem to think of doing it stood up but i might try as i still haven't videod it yet


----------



## miriam7

lol andi ..you do your jab lying down then kara?


----------



## kara76

yeah i find laying down is best well its the only way ive done it, seems easier to reach round and not tense....no bruising yet just had a bleeder though


----------



## ANDI68

I have the art of hovvering to a tee.  I have to be desperate to use them too let alone jab in them


----------



## ANDI68

are you staying with IVF Wales for DIUI Spooks?


----------



## popsi

andi your so funny with your toilet "thing" you make me laugh


----------



## kara76

ok im just a sicko lol


----------



## ANDI68

PMSL Spooks, I flushed with my foot today too


----------



## kara76

i would jab in the car but i can;t lay down in lukes car


----------



## ANDI68

I always take toilet cleaning wipes when I'm staying at a Hotel and I've been known to take my own tissues with me


----------



## popsi

my mum takes domestos with her when she goes to stay in hotels !!! thankfully i dont lol


----------



## kara76

pmsl that is so funny


----------



## popsi

lol !! my dad used to be mortified


----------



## ANDI68

Toilets have these signs .... Now Please Wash Your Hands .... you have to get out of the cubicle and touch the handle before you can clean your hands .. there should be hand basins in the cubicles.  God don't get me started on toilets ... yuk

I take Mr Muscle bath cleaner too in case there's no shower


----------



## popsi

LMAO ! andrea never go away with my mum you would have to have an extra case for the cleaning products


----------



## popsi

spooks .. thats normal world for me


----------



## ANDI68

I always carry pocket tissues. would rather use my own.

Maybe that's what causes the toilet blockages


----------



## ANDI68

And, that's normal?


----------



## kara76

waterproof tissues are no good hunni


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how is everyone today hope ur all ok 
Kara have a lovely day tomorrow hun xx


----------



## kara76

**** jab in the loo is tonight lol, i might do it in the car but luke still can't watch my inject just once the needle is in

decided i should dust pan and brush the floor as its minging and luke told me off so won't be doing that

can i test yet lol


----------



## kara76

forgot to say still no bruising or lumps , not that i boosting


----------



## popsi

kara !!! no you cant test and you know it your the one telling us we cant    

as for the floor being minging lol have you seen the state on the public toilets in ivf wales sometimes !!! its probably better than them lol, a few germs never harmed anyone i sure <just DO NOT tell andi and spooks i said that lol> x


----------



## kara76

i know i won't really test , luke would kill me too

its just i found an ovulation kit yesterday in my coat and they can be used as a pregnant test lol......it probably wouldn't show anyway, not yet


----------



## ANDI68

KARA MOVE AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS


----------



## kara76

don't worry i won't

ive never tested early before so not gona start now, im gona look in my crystal ball lol


----------



## Scouse

Kara sorry I'm out the loop but when is your official test date?


----------



## kara76

well it depends on how you define official test date!!!!!

official hpt day is the 18th july, I WILL NOT BE TAKING A HPT EARLY!!!


----------



## kara76

im am so hungry girls and having a problem as i just don;t even feel full, maybe it the steriods

i ate a massive sunday dinner followed my 2 lots of gateau and then some melon yet i still feel hungry


----------



## ANDI68

you laughed at me Kara   

Sorry it's hard to explain not feeling full after eating sooooo much isn't it.  I'd been on them about 5 days before I started eating everything in sight


----------



## kara76

mad isnt it

i feel full for all on 5mins


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck girls for your appointments tomorrow


----------



## popsi

good luck to moth and scouse for your appointments tomorrow   

andi ... sorry to put you off your tea tonight honey   

kara - hows our lovely pupo lady   

spook, ness, chilli, raven, sal, deb, crazy, ebonie, miriam and all you other ladies my frazelled brain does not remember xxxx


----------



## deblest

Hi to all

I feel fine    The bleeding has stopped.  Very unusual not a normal af at all and i don't feel like i've had one    But there you go - nothing been normal for a few months while on tx lol

How long do carry on getting symptoms for coz its doing my head in.  my bbs are still tender to touch and keep getting headaches and feeling sick.  Its doing my head in.  And my back is killing me.  ( thats my monday morning moan over lol)

Everyone sounds so promising so far.  I'm so excited for you all and keeping everything crossed   

Going to phone hospital today to see about making a follow up appointment to discuss our options.  Think we gonna have a couple of months off and go away somewhere and then start again later in the year.


----------



## kara76

debi periods after ivf can be very odd, some light some heavy, ive had both

have you booked your follow up?

good luck scouse and moth

good luck popsi for your scan tomorrow

im well moody and getting very anixous i hate this part it scares me so much, what if this what if that


----------



## miriam7

how are we all today ? hope your appoinments went well ladies


----------



## welshgirl77

HI all
Well dexa is making me starving hungry but sick at the same time, weird combo. Abdo has swollen today so i look 4 months, guess its progesterone wind. my poor dh has been on the receiving end of some knockout ones.  I have heaviness in my pelvis, slight boob ache but tahts all. Day 5 post tranfer and fingers crossed. Back at work to keep mind off things and stop boredom.

Hope your all well, keep the news comng. more BFP's please


----------



## kara76

my hungry has gona abit today

had af type pains last night and yep farts, no sore boobs, bloating yep

bored stiff


----------



## kara76

****** off now just slipped on the floor in work, no falling over but pulled my leg

my female boss worked out ive had et too as i made a point this morning of saying i can't lift


----------



## ebonie

Maybe it will be for the best that she nows so long as she dont tell anyone else !!
Hope ur ok after ur slip hun !!

I hope all ur appointments went well today for you all !!!!!!


----------



## Scouse

Kara you should be taking it easy, not pretending you're an olympic gymnast!!! 

Appoinment went well - Starting after next Af, so mid July ish!
Have changed to menopur and going for the gestone injections.  Nurse tried to say gestone same as cycl pess, but JE agreed I should give it a try!  So hopefully down regs, (that gives me horrendous migraines) during August/ summer holidays!

Moth hope your appoinment went well?

Deb have you taken another test - if you haven't had a normal AF it may be worth checking again??
Everyone else............how you doing?


----------



## kara76

scouse glad it went well hun

ive been having severe cramps and a realy bad belly and the trots!!!


----------



## miriam7

thats good news scouse...so your just waiting for af? i found gestone did hold of af.. on my first fresh i didnt make it to test day but did on frozen go ..so well done for saying you want to try it...kara tmi! hopefully its the emby sticking!


----------



## kara76

i love gestone, so much better


----------



## ebonie

Glad ur appointments went well girls!!

aww sorry to hear about the trots kara !!


----------



## Scouse

Kara you need to look after yourself and that little embie.........hope it all clears soon.
Miriam gt to try haven't you?  especially if this is going to be our last go!  Fingers X


----------



## kara76

gona rest tonight

wish i could have a hot bath, off to jab gestone


----------



## KellyG

Evening ladies


Kara go and rest woman    

Miriam hope your doing well    

Popsi and Scouse i have my fingers crossed    

Deb Hope your feeling a little better huni    

Ebonie i just wanna   cos ur great lol 

Welshgirl keep with the    

Spooks whats going on with you?   

Everyone else who im sorry i forgot    

5 days till DRing oooooooooooooo


----------



## kara76

wow kelly not long at all, it will fly by


----------



## KellyG

i know kara its flown by already how ur   lol


----------



## kara76

my butt seems ok at the moment lol....


----------



## kara76

popsi

loads and loads of luck tomorrow huni


----------



## ebonie

Popsi will be thinking of you for tomorrow hun lots and lots of luck emma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

thanks girls your all so kind


----------



## kara76

and i do expect a txt lol


----------



## popsi

would i dare not tell me personal nurse


----------



## kara76

hehe good girl

im all excited for you and i know you will be nervous so long deep breathes


----------



## popsi

kara you sound like my DH ! i have a lump in my throat, i suffer from it a lot due to anxiety since i have had my M.E. but the last 3 days its horrendous feel like i choking and cant breath !!then convince myself its something serious and lifethreatening and the vicious circle starts again argh !!!!


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for tomorrow popsi    xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

being anixous is no fun at all hun

my belly is really upset, think i better give clinic a called tomorrow, i feel yuck


----------



## miriam7

are you sur you havent ate something yukky? or maybee i t could be the gestone.. do you have a side affects leaflet?


----------



## popsi

ring them Kara, if only to put your mind at rest honey xx

miriam - hows the pizza  

Em - thanks hun x


----------



## kara76

i have just checked the side effects of all the drugs im on and the only thing it could be is the steriods but i have been on them a week so seems unlikely

ate the same as luke yesterday and he is fine


----------



## kara76

all it says is nausea though nothing about cramps and poos lol


----------



## popsi

kara .. but your a sensitive little bunny and he is a bloke !


----------



## kara76

lol

think im gona log off and rest as i have a feeling i might be spending most of the night on the loo


----------



## miriam7

orrr bless you kara..hope you feel better tomorrow ...my pizza is nice i had nachos too and warm cookie dough!


----------



## KellyG

popsi i will be desperate to log on 2moro to see how ur scan goes

miriam u have maid me soo jealous with ur food!!!

kara go to bed!!! thats an order lol

ebonie im glad u shared stuff on the other thread i didnt know how u felt


----------



## popsi

kelly thank you honey, i will post as soon as i can .. gonna have lovely lunch out then with dh scrummy


----------



## popsi

hi girls .. just a quick update from me, had scan and lining is 9.4mm.. follicles are 17.4, 15.3, 12.8 and a small 5.1 .. may not seem great but as a poor responder with thin lining problems in the past, i am reasonably ok with the results, scan on friday again now so hopefully things will get better by then too, lots of fluids and tummy warm..     let us have a chance this time xx


----------



## deblest

I got my follow up appointment on 31st July


----------



## kara76

popsi great news huni

debi good news on your follow up now get those questions ready

i decided not to go to work today and im still in bed, feel very odd


----------



## popsi

Kara -- odd could be good    

I am ok negative thoughts back now as wanted more etc etc... but guess its normal, just been out and had lovely minted lamb shank, got reflexology at 4pm x


----------



## kara76

i had the most success when i had less, weird isn;t it

i know how quick postive thought can turn into negative thought hunni and i personally hate scan days lol

im hungry but not sure what to eat


----------



## popsi

maybe some soup would be good for you   .. i hate scan days too and ec days lol .. blood tests well they are ok lol


----------



## kara76

yeah i might try a cuppa soup, i had a biscuit earlier as i had to take the steriods and my belly didn't like it too much

who scanned you huni?


----------



## popsi

there were a lot of strangers there today, i was scanned by a doctor from another department, she was fantastic with the scan showed us everything and explained what everything was and we could see the triple stripe in the lining really clear, but she did not know anything about the fertility side so has to ask Marie when i needed to go back and if meds stayed the same, but i felt really happy with her


----------



## kara76

tripled lined too that is great news huni


----------



## popsi

i thought it was a little good id heard somewhere before, just    something gets a chance to snuggle in there now, did you call the clinic or your gp hun


----------



## kara76

nah i think i will leave it as it seems better now


----------



## welshgirl77

Hi all
HAving lots of neg thoughts today.. i feel empty again, i don't think its worked.
Its going to take alot to stop me testing early using one of those 1st response tests they say they pick up pregnancy 6 days early! i saw advert today on tv. I just need to know although i suspect the worse.


----------



## kara76

aww huni

having a negative day is normal but please try and hold off testing early, i know how tempting it can be and there is no way or knowing until you test, try and focus of enjoying being pupo


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies ..popsi thats good news on your scan  kara sorry your still not feeling right ...i have booked my scan for day 10 next wed even tho im sure it was supposed to be day 12! just dont want to ovulate early


----------



## kara76

thats great hun, if you need a nother scan they will just rescan you

woohoo it will fly now


----------



## miriam7

he he thats what i thought.. they can just scan me again on the fri! when you going to book a blood test for?


----------



## kara76

ive booked a blood test but im keeping it a secret hehe


----------



## miriam7

are you still feeling rough then? maybee its a good sign!


----------



## kara76

don't worry as soon as i know the result either way i will post, its before the 18th lol

i feel better but everything taste funny


----------



## popsi

miriam - thats great news at least you know what to aim for now  

Kara - it could be the steroids making things take strange,  medication can do this to you x 

Deb - good luck with your follow up

Love to everyone else, going for a nice hot bath now x


----------



## kara76

yeah i deffo think its the meds

i wish i could have a hot bath, i do miss my baths


----------



## kara76

my female boss just called to see if i was ok and if i used the trots as an excuse for her hubby as he doesn;t know i ve had transfer and she wondered in i had come on

aww she was really nice and caring


----------



## Scouse

Kara that's lovely to have a caring boss!
Hope you feel better soon and LOVE to the rest of you X


----------



## ebonie

popsi that sounds good keep my fingers cross for you hun     

kara  aww bless thats lovely of ur boss hun it will do u good to have some time off hun you look after urself babe !!!   

How are the rest of you girls ??


----------



## kara76

i was amazed lol 

been chatting with luke about d day!!!


----------



## ebonie

How is luke kara


----------



## kara76

yeah he is ok we are kinda deciding what we should do if this works and if this fails

if it works woo hoo and i think we both feel confidents

if it doesn't we might go drifting next week, well we will deffo go drfiting before a nother cycle


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara keep up the pma hun it will work     

I pray to god that you will go drifting but you will be watching luke from  the sidelines lol u can be the tea girl for the next nine months


----------



## ANDI68

Godo news on your scan And ... keep up the PMA  

Kara, hope you're better now


----------



## kara76

i would love nothing more that to watch for months and months


----------



## ebonie

I pray you will be kara !!

Hiya andi how is things over ur valley


----------



## kara76

ebonie said:


> I pray you will be kara !!
> 
> Hiya andi how is things over ur valley


pmsl sorry my dirty mind is taking over again


----------



## ebonie

kara  i think it must be ur dirty mind hun lol


----------



## kara76

well im not getting any atm and my mind is in the gutted lol

how are you huni?


----------



## ebonie

pmsl kara ur mind is always there pmsl (only joking) 

Im ok today i have had a lovely sleep so feel much better just got to to clean up a bit now never mind two more shifts and im off for 5days !!


----------



## kara76

im off til friday now woo hoo


----------



## ebonie

lol are u planning on going anywhere or are you just chilling out around the house ?


----------



## kara76

just chilling out at the moment


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls

Popsi im glad ur scan went ok   i had reflexology yesterday 

ebonie how u doing today, seems as both of us had a   yesterday lol

kara what kind of funny taste, is it like metal?

andi and scouse hope ur ok

deb make sure you have your questions ready, do u know what your gonna do next?

helloooooooo to everyone else... i bought a ivf cd thingy so gonna listen to that when mike gets in from training


----------



## kara76

hiya kelly

wow almost time for you to start jabbing away


----------



## ebonie

hiya kelly yes we both did have a   yesterday but it done me good how r u today 

I think it will do u good kara or may be get luke to take u out for a meal


----------



## KellyG

im good today thanks ebonie, just waiting for saturday now kara its funny how its taken ages to get to this stage but yet 4 days seems soooo long to wait.... what symptoms u lot have on suprecur?


----------



## miriam7

sat is not far away at all kelly! i was fine on the supercur so you might not have any side affects if your lucky!


----------



## popsi

kelly - good luck with saturday, my side effects were nausea, headaches and evilness !! but we are all different

thanks to all you other girls for your kind messages they mean a lot, i am feeling really    now as i think the results could have been better and finding it difficult to face up to right now x take care and good luck to you all xx


----------



## miriam7

popsi dont be   you dont know whats happning till ec day.. im no help as i didnt have a clue to ask about how many follies on my fresh go   do they get more than 1 egg out of 1 follicle or is it 1 egg in each follicle?


----------



## kara76

side effects ive have are

head ache, moodiness, hot flushes and nausea


----------



## kara76

hunni you are right the result could have been different not better

i bet if you have 10 follies i will bet that you would then worry about the quaility


----------



## popsi

miriam last time i had 6 follicles and only one egg  

kara - you know me too well hun


----------



## ebonie

popsi    like miriam just said you dont know whats going to happen till ec hun please please try and keep ur chin up   please stay on here and talk to us about how ur feeling we are here to listen and to support you but please dont give up, your scan today was pretty positive go and get ur cd on and relax a bit with that u will feel a bit better after listening to that


----------



## kara76

talking doesn;t solve a problem but it does help to talk about these worries


----------



## ebonie

Yes kara i totally agree hun i think it do help to release what ur thinking rather than bottle it up ..
Maybe i should take my own advice


----------



## kara76

i never take my own advice lol


----------



## ebonie

Maybe u should start to kara   or would that be to easy lol


----------



## kara76

way way to easy
but lets try

main worry well it not working and no one can solve that


----------



## ebonie




----------



## kara76

pmsl you have loss the plot


----------



## kara76

had my dinner and feel a little sick now


----------



## ebonie

i thought it would make u smile lol
aww wat did u have for dinner kara


----------



## kara76

it did make me smile

i had mash, peas and salmon and even though i feel yuck i want something sweet

im gona try and do a gestone video tonight


----------



## ebonie

lol are u 
go and have something sweet do you good maybe ur craving sugars


----------



## kara76

i will explain how my belly feels

i get pain and then it fills with gas


----------



## ebonie

Sounds strange kara why dont u phone the clinic tomorrow see i there is anything u can take for the pain and discomfort !!


----------



## kara76

i think i better call them tomorrow

tmi coming, trots with peas that i ate an hour and half ago


----------



## ebonie

aww bless yes i think u should phone them tomorrow 
make sure ur keeping ur fluids up kara keep drinking loads hun !!!


----------



## popsi

kara honey, i really think  you should call them tomorrow, something not agreeing with your belly.. 

Emma - that picture was just pure class lol

as for me sorry been awol, we been outside playing with the real POPSI lol and i spent ages brushing her .. she actually looks like a golden retriever now for 5 mins lol


----------



## kara76

i will call just so they know what is happening

im usually the other way to this and have bad constripation most of the time


----------



## kara76

sandwich has stayed in me woo hoo

gona have new pots, steak pie and veg for dinner, im straving and bloated , my jeans are struggling


----------



## kara76

morning all

well laptop is still broke and i think i will have to set up the pc

sobbed to my mum last night was very very over emotional, not like me at all

2ww drives you mad

my mum is probably upset too now, it really does effect the whole family


----------



## popsi

Kara honey xx i know what you mean, i hate upsetting my mum too <not helped by the fact she is a widow and i am an only child so i feel very protective> but sometimes in all this we just need our mums  

Hope your ok, you really have had a rough ride this time, maybe its the sign of a good thing hun and its worked .. its a real pain without your laptop too .. i would feel like my arms had been cut off if i did not have a computer.

Right off to look for a break away again now


----------



## ANDI68

Aww Kara   You have to release at times honey and I'm sure your Mum was glad she was able to comfort you

Hope you're feeling better today


----------



## kara76

http://www.rcog.org.uk/resources/Public/pdf/SAC_Paper_5.pdf

found this.

just thought it might be of interest to people

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## welshgirl77

I've kept my family out of it this time. they wound me up loads last time and i felt too much pressure. when it failed it felt like i'd let everyone down. I know they were trying to be encouraging but it had a negative effect.Some people know we're on meds but not how far we've got. Better this way then if it fails, then only our hearts are broken.


----------



## Moth

Aww Welshgirl 

I know what you mean, i haven't even started tx yet, and i'm already telling dp and the few people who know, how much of a long shot this tx is due to my age etc. It's my way of making sure they don't get too optimistic so they won't feel disappointed if it doesn't work. I suppose the fewer people who know, the fewer people there are to ask you how it's going  

Moth x


----------



## welshgirl77

moth, i know. We knew frozen cycle ws less successful so we're being more pessimistic this time. I just would like to know why. top class embies but they aren't sticking. Trying not to take it personallly but its hard when you see everyone else around you pg with minimal effort and not taking care of themselves and yet we wrap ourselves in cotton wool, take vitamins, eat right, stop caffien and alcohol and yet we are still rewarded with a BFN.

The world i'm learning is not a fair place


----------



## kara76

aww huni

try and chin up there really is no knowing until test day and hey you might well be lucky

life isn;t fair but we must stay postive, ivf is successful for many, i think if i didn't believe that i would just give up or would have a while ago


----------



## Scouse

Welsh girl I could have writen your last post!  Everything goes 'perfectly' until the transfer - and I/they don't know why they don't stay?

They have changed my tx this time and will be taking gestone so praying this will be the time!

Moth I am only telling the peope who need to know this time - this sounds awaful - but its easier to cope with if it fails again!
BUT WE ARE ALL GOING TO GET BFP THIS TIME AND WE'LL BE MUMMIES BY THISTIME NEXT YEAR!
HAVE FAITH - I JUST LIT A CANDLE FOR US ALL x


----------



## kara76

each of my cycle have also been prefect with txt book embryos

this has to be my turn


----------



## Scouse

Amen to that!   And to us all X

PS I don't want anyone to think i'm a bible bashing evangelist - cos i'm really not!


----------



## Scouse

PS
kARA when its just two of us posting to each other - i sometimes wonder why we don't just pickup the phone


----------



## kara76

i know its mad really

not sure work would be too pleased lol

scouse you should add your history huni to your sig

i don't think your a bible basher at all and hey even if you were each to their own, i have many friends that are church goers


----------



## Scouse

See how quickly I do as I'm told!!!!!!!!! 

Now off to cook bacon and egg butties!  Catch up later ladies.
Don't work too hard Kara X


----------



## kara76

i will try not to lol


----------



## KellyG

Hey scouse i just had a tear when i read your post about lighting a candle for us all. I dont believe in god or have a religion, but i am truly greatful for what you have done. Its lovely thank you


----------



## Scouse

KellyG said:


> Hey scouse i just had a tear when i read your post about lighting a candle for us all. I dont believe in god or have a religion, but i am truly greatful for what you have done. Its lovely thank you


You are very welcome Kelly - and it doesn't matter if you believe or not - you are in my prayers and know someone is thinking of you! That's all I want you and all my friends to know!


----------



## welshgirl77

Scouse
thanks for the candle mate. my religion took a long leave of absence on boxing day when i miscarried. i do have words occasionally with man upstairs but not very often

kara i hope its all own turns this year. After 5 years of dissapointments, i need this. IF we get bfn we are having a 2 year break.


----------



## ebonie

Hello welshgirl how are you feeling hun ??


----------



## kara76

disappointment after dissapointment is no fun at all and a break can do the body and mind a world of good

lets hope you won't need a break.

did you get any news on you other frostie?


----------



## miriam7

welshgirl.. boxing day ..that must of been so hard   hopefully you will get your dream and wont have to wait ..it really is time for some bfps from our clinic


----------



## welshgirl77

ebonie

up and down, I love rollercoasters but this one i definitely want to get to the end of this ride

trying to convince myself not to test early in case. seen so many test too early and be dissapointed, only to get bfp later. i have a full week at work so i need to keep my head screwed on. Hoping it will keep me too busy to visit the chemist. i have a clearblue in my bedside drawer. keep thinking about it but resisiting. too early yet anyway, 6 days to go although worked out AF should arrive Wednesday if not PG by dates. Not sure how the hrt will affect it though.

As to my other frostie, don't know. rang embryologist last week and they were all on a conference in barcelona so not got any news if we have one in the bank or not. will try again on monday, hopefully they will all be back.


----------



## kara76

yep they are back

don't test early hun its not worth the stress


----------



## miriam7

step away from the pee sticks! and im the worst for doing them     they should be able to tell you over the phone about your embryo they did for me i think a nurse went and checked for me .. not long now hang in there welsgirl


----------



## welshgirl77

hanging on in there at the mo but ask me again thursday and i'll be a bag of nerves. Am not thinking about it. mind on work and wedding, work and wedding.  keep repeating mantra till peesticks are at the back of my mind.

I have a wii fit. although i can't do the aerobics, most of the yoga and all the stretches, i have been doing the zen candle gazing and the yoga deep breathing. Strange the thoughts that pop into your head when you are staring at a candle. i am not very good at the moment, mind too easily distracted. wonder why


----------



## kara76

i have a wee fit and haven't been on it for a while and hope to extend that for longer too if this works


----------



## ebonie

Ohh girls i hope and pray u wont be able to go on the wii fit for a very long time


----------



## miriam7

welshgirl.. what wedding.. are you getting married?


----------



## welshgirl77

yes miriam, september 09 so this is our last attempt for a while. 
still cramping, stll sore boobs. not entirely sure anymore. still feeling negative though.


----------



## miriam7

orrr  well i really hope this works for you both    im still waiting to be asked


----------



## KellyG

my dh had no choice seems as we won a wedding and had to get married on a certain date


----------



## miriam7

lol maybee i should try that ..couldnt get out of it then


----------



## welshgirl77

how cool to win your wedding.  He asked me on the great wall of china. says he's not romantic, right.
There is so much to organise. I am now trying to sort out the cake. such a great job a perfect excuse to stuff your face!


----------



## Scouse

Kelly how did you win a wedding?  Brilliant prize! 
Miriam I asked my dh!  He then got his own back when we went to choose the rings, he went down on one knee and asked me in the shop!    We the got married on a jamaican beach - PERFECT!
Welshgirl how lovely - great wall of china!  Wow!


----------



## KellyG

scouse i was a comp in the echo   was worth 10k    we still paid 2k towards it tho


----------



## Scouse

That's brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Weddings are SO EXPENSIVE!  But worth it for the memories !


----------

